# Random Fanfic



## DittoDude (Jun 3, 2010)

Chapter 1

Narrator: Shikamaru and Choji are playing chess. Choji captures Shikamaru's knight with his queen.
Choji: King me!
Shikamaru: That's checkers.
Narrator: Shikamaru captures Choji's queen with his rook.
Choji: This game is stupid!
Shikamaru: What do you want to play then?
Choji: Ino peeping.
Shikamaru: No thanks.
Choji: Please?
Narrator: Jiraiya appears in a cloud of smoke.
Jiraiya: I'll go with you!
Choji: Great! Bye Shikamaru.
Narrator: Jiraiya some how instantly teachs Choji tranparence jutsu.
Jiraiya: Where is she?
Choji: The hot springs.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

That was... strange
 pretty good


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 3, 2010)

Chapter 2

Narrator: Choji and Jiraiya run to the hot springs.
Choji: Oh yeah, look at that ass. (starts drooling)
Jiraiya: Umm... that's Lee.
Choji: Oh that would explain the...
Jiraiya: Who's that?!!!
Narrator: Billy, the super awesome ninja of giganess, jumps down from a roof and breaks his neck.
Narrator: The real antagonist, Cax, appears in a cloud of smoke.
Cax: I'm am Cax from the Village Hidden in the Mist. I am here to fight the great Jiraiya and then get some raman from Ichiraku's.
Jiraiya: (points at Choji) That's the great Jiraiya.
Cax: Ok lets fight!
Choji: Wait what?!!

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

The weirdness continues
funny though


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 3, 2010)

Chapter 3

Cax: On second thought, let's fight in an open field.
Choji: What?
Narrator: Cax, with a jutsu unknown even to the great Narrator, teleports both him and Choji in to an open field.
Choji: WTF just happened?!!!
Cax: I used...
Choji: (punches Cax) Hahaha!!! Sucka punch!!!
Cax: you will regret that.
Choji: Sure I...
Cax: (punches Choji) Hahaha!!! Sucka punch!!!
Choji: (takes no damage from the punch and grabs Cax's arm) Fool, I'm chubby! Which means I'm Invincible! (crushes all the bones in Cax's arm)
Cax: (remebers that he uses ninjutsu not taijutsu) Water Style: Acid Whirlpool!
Narrator: Choji disinergrates.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

Choji killer


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 3, 2010)

Chapter 4

Narrator: Cax goes to Ichiraku raman.
Cax: Give me one of everything!
Ichiraku: Ca-ching!
Narrator: 4 hours pass.
Ichiraku: That will be 5,000,000 Ryo.
Cax: No.
Ichiraku: What do you mean?
Cax: I'm not paying.
Ichiraku: Why not.
Cax: Because I just killed Jiraiya.
Ichiraku: (points at Jiraiya) He looks alive to me.
Cax: That's just some pervert.
Ichiraku: That's Jiraiya for ya.
Cax: I'll be back.
Ichiraku: (pulls a shotgun) You're not leaving without paying.
Cax: Yeah I am. (snaps his fingers)
Narrator: A geyser of acid shoots up from under Ichiraku's Ramen, disinergrating Ichiraku and his shop.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

GO SHOTGUNS!


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 3, 2010)

Acid geysers pwn shotguns.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 3, 2010)

Chapter 5

Nartuo: My narusense is tingiling! Someone killed Ichiraku!
Random Drunk Hobo (singing): I told the witch doctor...
Naruto: Rasengan!
Narrator: Hobo Joe was killed.
Narrator: Naruto runs at full speed to Ichiraku's. He arrives.
Naruto: Who did this!!!
Cax: Me.
Naruto: (goes four-tails) I will kill you!!!
Jiraiya: Calm down Naruto, calm down.
Naruto: Naruto is not here this is Billy from chapter 2.
Jiraiya: Am I on drugs?
Little Blue Monkey: Yes you are, but that was real.
Jiraiya: If you say so mommy.
Naruto: I am not your mother!!!
Jiraiya: I was talking to Kevin.
Naruto: Who is Kevin?
Jiraiya: My blue little monkey friend.
Naruto: You need help.
Cax: Can we fight please?
Naruto and Jiraiya: In a minute!!!

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

so, I'm not the only one with a little blue monkey


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 3, 2010)

Chapter 6

Cax: F*** you guys! We are fighting now!
Jiraiya and Naruto: Ok! Team attack: Dual Rasengan!
Cax: Matrix Dodge!
Naruto: That doesn't work in real life.
Cax: Really?
Jiraiya: Yes, really.
Cax: That little blue monkey lied to me!
Kevin: Hahaha! I have infected another!
Cax: (Dual Rasengan hits) Mother of f***! That hurt alot!
Jiraiya: Why are you still alive?
Cax: Because I'm awesome.
Hobo Joe's Ghost: Boo!
Narrator: Cax has died of fright.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

good work
lol


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 4, 2010)

Chapter 7

Narrator: The ghost of Hobo Joe and the ghost of Cax have somehow fused into Jax the Great Ghost King.
Naruto: You're that video game character! Where's Daxter?!
Jax: That's Jak.
Naruto: Are you sure?
Jax: Do you see a fuzzy pair of pointed ears?
Naruto: Yes.
Jax: Then you are a fool.
Jiraiya: Wow, you figured that out in 20 seconds! That's gotta be some kinda record.
Naruto: Are you saying I'm dumb?!
Jiraiya: No, not at all.
Naruto: Ok.
Jiraiya: (says under his breath) Fool.
Naruto: Did you say something?
Jiraiya: Nope. Now let's kill this loser!
Jax: You can't win. Hahaha!
Choji: I have returned!
Naruto: Rasengan!
Narrator: Choji has died again.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 4, 2010)

Chapter 8

Narrator: I would like to take a minute to explain how Choji came back. I don't know.
Jax: Water-Hobo style: Acid Dance!
Narrator: Jax's move did nothing.
Naruto: Rasengan!
Jax: I'm a ghost, you can't hit me.
Naruto: (pulls out Danny Phantom's thermus) Activate!
Jax: (as he disapperes) F*** you!
Jiraiya: Where did you get that?
Naruto: Get what?
Jiraiya: The thermus.
Naruto: What thermus?
Jiraiya: The one in your hand.
Naruto: That's my super mega awesome ghost capturing thingy.
Jiraiya: Ok.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 5, 2010)

Chapter 9

Choji: Why the hell did you do that Naruto!
Naruto: Who are you?
Choji: It's me, Choji.
Naruto: Doesn't ring a bell.
Choji: Shikamaru's friend.
Naruto: Oh, the fat guy.
Choji: I'm not fat! I'm chubby!
Naruto: Whatever.
Jiraiya: Didn't you die, twice?
Choji: Yes.
Jiraiya: How did you come back?
Choji: I asked God if I could come back, and he let me.
Jiraiya: Twice?!!
Choji: Yep.
Jiraiya: Why?!!
God: Because!
Jiraiya: (in a trembling voice) Ok, ok. Sorry God.
God: It's cool. Bye.
Jiraiya: (in a trembling voice) Bye.
Choji: Thanks God, bye.
Naruto: That was wierd.
Jiraiya: Yes, yes it was.
Narrator: A mist ninja jumps down behind Choji and kills him.
Naruto: Yay, Fatso died.
Jiraiya: Who are you?
Zax: I am the brother of Cax. I will avenge him.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 5, 2010)

Chapter 10

Zax: Water style: Acid Mist!
Jiraiya: Summoning: Gamabunta!
Gamabunta: What do you want?
Jiraiya: Blow!
Gamabunta: I told you I wasn't gonna do that anymore!
Jiraiya: Blow away the mist.
Gamabunta: Oh, ok. (inhales deeply and exhales)
Narrator: The mist disappears.
Jiraiya: Now restrain that guy!
Zax: I don't think so! Water style: Acid Wave!
Narrator: Gamabunta died.
Naruto: Mr. T!
Jiraiya: That was Gamabunta.
Naruto: I don't know who Gamabunta is, but that guy just killed Mr. T! Sage Mode!
Jiraiya: Sage Mode!
Naruto: Rasenshuriken!
Jiraiya: Rasengan!
Narrator: The moves connect. Zax died.
Naruto and Jiraiya: That was easy.

To be continued.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 5, 2010)

Its' not a story, is a poor placed together script of events not even connected to bleach (the section you are in my opinion it's not great, yet I prefer more novelist styles of fan fictions. Though I rarely read any, anyway.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 6, 2010)

oh whoops wrong fanfic section. How do i move it?


----------



## Noitora (Jun 6, 2010)

Can ask a mod to do so. I'm sure they would.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 6, 2010)

could a moderater please move this to the naruto fanfic section?


----------



## Chainer (Jun 9, 2010)

Moving to Naruto Fanfiction.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 12, 2010)

Chapter 11

Narrator: A third sibling appeared.
Vax: You killed my brothers!
Naruto: Well he killed Mr. T!
Vax: What?
Narrator: Mr. T appeared in a cloud of smoke.
Mr. T: I'm fine. He killed Gamabunta.
Naruto: Mr. T! You're my idol! Please teach me a new jutsu, almighty lord.
Mr. T: Okay! Mr. T Style: T Cannon!
Narrator: A building was destroyed.
Naruto: Let's all use it on that guy!
Vax: me?
Naruto: Yep. Everybody ready?
Jiraiya and Mr. T: Ready!
Jiraiya, Naruto, and Mr. T: Mr. T Style: T Cannon!
Vax: Mirror Style: Reflect!
Narrator: Naruto's T Cannon killed Choji. Jiraiya's T Cannon killed Udon. Mr. T's T Cannon killed Ebiso.
Narrator: Choji is reborn again.
Choji: Naruto, stop f***ing killing me!
Naruto: Never!
Mr. T: Fatso, help us fight this guy!
Choji: I'm not fat, I'm chubby!
Mr. T: Whatever.
Vax: Mirror Style: House of Mirrors!
Narrator: Naruto and company have been traped in a maze of mirrors.
Naruto: F***, I hate mazes!
Mr. T: I've had enough of this shit! Mr. T Style: T Teleport!
Naruto: Double f***! We're in a maze, and Mr. T left!

To be continued.


----------



## rattler (Jun 12, 2010)

It's good but...

...is the rest of the story going to be killing siblings of cax?


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 16, 2010)

Really good, but still weird as all heck


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 16, 2010)

Chapter 12

Mirror Goblin: Hi.
Choji: Hi?
Mirror Goblin: I'm a mirror goblin. We guide lost people through this house of mirrors.
Choji: Why should we trust you?
Mirror Goblin: Crap, he's on to me!
Jiraiya: Are you aware you said that out loud.
Mirror Goblin: Shit, he can read minds!
Narrator: Jiraiya throws a kunai. The mirror goblin dies.
Choji: That was strange.
Jiraiya: You guys realize that mirrors are made of glass, right?
Choji: So what?
Jiraiya: So we just break out.
Narrator: Jiraiya punches one of the mirrors. His fist reflects and hits him in the face.
Jiraiya: Shit! Well we'll have to find our way out.
God: I will lead you!
Choji: Hi God!
God: Hello Choji.
Choji: God knows my name.
God: I know everybodys' name.
Choji: Oh, ok. (starts to cry)
Jiraiya: Please just tell us the directions.
God: Ok. Take a left, then a right, then a right, then a...
Narrator: Twenty minutes pass.
Naruto: How are we supposed to remember that?!!
God: Or you could take a right, and then a left.
Jiraiya: Why didn't you say that first!
God: I didn't feel like it!
Jiraiya: (in a trembling voice) Sorry, sorry.
God: It's 'ight.
Jiraiya: (in a trmbling voice) Thank you, all mighty lord.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 17, 2010)

Chapter 13

Narrator: Let's see what else is going on around Konoha.
Lee, Neji, Tenten, and Gai: (singing and dancing) Thriller!
Kiba: WHAT THE F*** ARE YOU DOING!
Lee, Neji, Tenten, and Gai: Dancing!
Kiba: Can I join in?
Lee, Neji, Tenten, and Gai: Sure!
Lee, Neji, Tenten, Kiba, and Gai: (singing and dancing) Thriller!
Shikamaru: You're all idiots.
Lee, Neji, Tenten, Kiba, and Gai: So what?
Shikamaru: Be serious! The village is being attacked!
Lee, Neji, Tenten, Kiba, and Gai: So what?
Shikamaru: So we should help!
Lee, Neji, Tenten, Kiba, and Gai: We are helping.
Shikamaru: How?
Lee, Neji, Tenten, Kiba, and Gai: By dancing!
Shikamaru: You guys are such idiots!
Lee, Neji, Tenten, Kiba, and Gai: We know.
Shikamaru: I'm gonna go help Naruto.
Lee, Neji, Tenten, Kiba, and Gai: Bye.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 20, 2010)

Chapter 14

Narrator: Shikamaru is running to help Naruto when Shikaku (Shikamaru's dad) possess him.
Shikaku: We need to have the talk.
Shikamaru: What talk?
Shikaku: The talk.
Shikamaru: The sex talk?
Shikaku: Yep.
Shikamaru: But the village is under attack!
Shikaku: This is more important.
Shikamaru: No it's not!
Shikaku: Yes it is!
Shikamaru: Fine, just hurry.
Shikaku: Ok then, I will skip the birds and the bees crap, and go straight to the sex. To have sex, you insert your...
Shikamaru: I KNOW HOW TO HAVE SEX!!!!!
Sakura: That's not what I heard.
Shikamaru: WHAT?!!!!
Sakura: Ino said you didn't.
Shikamaru: SHE TOLD YOU?!!!
Sakura: Yep.
Shikaku: You'll do perfectly.
Narrator: Shikaku possess Sakura.
Sakura: WHAT THE F*** ARE YOU DOING?!!!!
Shikaku: Teaching Shikamaru how to have sex.
Sakura: OH F***!!!
Shikaku: Now I'll just get you both naked.
Narrator: Shikaku takes off his clothes forcing Shikamaru and Sakura to do the same.
Shikaku: Shikamaru, do you have a condom?
Shikamaru: NO!!!
Shikaku: You can borrow one of mine.
Shikamaru (speaking sarcastically): Thanks.
Narrator: Shikaku controls Shikamaru to put on the condom.
Shikaku: And that's how you put on a condom.
Sakura and Shikamaru: WHAT THE F*** IS WRONG WITH YOU!!!
Shikaku: When I was a kid my father taught me about sex by forcing me to f*** a random girl. That really messed me up.
Shikamaru: THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT YOU'RE DOING NOW!!!!
Shikaku: I'm trying to make it a tradition.
Shikamaru: WHY?!!!
Shikaku: Because I'm f***ed up!
Shikamaru: Sakura, I'm so sorry about this.
Sakura (speaking sarcastically): Thanks, Shikamaru. That makes it all better.
Shikaku: Ok, here we go.
Narrator: Shikaku forces Sakura and Shikamaru to have sex.
Shikaku: That concludes our lesson.
Narrator: Shikaku releases his possession.
Sakura: I swear I will have my revenge on you Shikaku!
Shikaku: Good luck with that.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 21, 2010)

Chapter 15

Narrator: After they have all redressed, Shikamaru runs off to help Naruto, and Sakura challenges Shikaku to a fight to the death.
Sakura: Fight me now.
Shikaku: What?
Sakura: To the death. Fight me to the death right now.
Shikaku: If you insist.
Narrator: Shikaku throws a flash bomb.
Shikaku: Shadow Possession Jutsu!
Sakura: Gonna make me strip again?
Shikaku: No, I'm going to kill you. Shadow Strangle Jutsu!
Narrator: Sakura was strangled to death.
Shikaku: That was easy.
Narrator: Sasuke appears in a cloud of smoke.
Sasuke: You killed Sakura!
Shikaku: I thought you hated her.
Sasuke: I did!
Shikaku: Then why are you angry?
Sasuke: I was going to kill her!
Shikaku: Oh, sorry.
Sasuke: It's ok, I'll just kill Ino.
Shikaku: Awesome! That little slut is finally going to be killed.
Narrator: Sasuke and Shikaku find Ino.
Ino: Oh my f***ing god! Sasuke you're back!
Sasuke: Chidori!
Narrator: Ino has died.
Shikaku: Now what are you gonna do?
Sasuke: Leave again.
Shikaku: Oh, ok. Bye.
Sasuke: Bye.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 23, 2010)

Chapter 16

Naruto: My narusense is tingling! Someone killed Sakura!
Jiraiya: Narusense?
Choji: My chosense is tingling! Someone killed Ino!
Jiraiya: Chosense?
Naruto: Don't you have a jiraisense?
Jiraiya: No.
Naruto: Loser.
Jiraiya: Words hurt.
Naruto: Good.
Jiraiya: You're mean.
Naruto: Yep.
Jiraiya: Anyway, let's go kill this mirror guy.
Naruto: I'm gonna go kill Sakura's killer.
Choji: I'm gonna go kill Ino's killer.
Jiraiya: That's fine I can handle him alone.
Naruto: Thanks. Bye.
Choji: Bye.
Jiraiya: No problem. Bye.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 23, 2010)

Chapter 17

Narrator: Naruto looks for Sakura's killer.
Naruto: Does anyone know who killed Sakura?
Shikaku: I do.
Naruto: Who killed her?!!
Shikaku: Me.
Naruto: Why?!!
Shikaku: After I used her to teach Shikamaru how to have sex, she challenged me to a fight to the death.
Naruto: Did you rape her?!!
Shikaku: No. I just possessed her and Shikamaru and made them have sex.
Naruto: Why?!!
Shikaku: To teach Shikamaru.
Naruto: (goes 8 tails) I'm going to kill you!!!
Shikaku: Oh fu...
Narrator: Naruto slices him to pieces with his claws.
Naruto: (reverts back to normal) That was easy.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 24, 2010)

Chapter 18

Narrator: Choji looks for Ino's killer.
Choji: Does anyone know who killed Ino?
Inoichi (Ino's dad): What someone killed Ino?!!
Choji: Yeah, but I don't know who.
Inoichi: Let's ask around and find out who killed her.
Choji: That's what I was doing.
Inoichi: Should we split up? Y'know to cover more ground.
Choji: That's a good idea.
Narrator: Choji and Inoichi split up to find Ino's killer. Inoichi asks people around the village.
Inoichi: Does any one know who killed Ino?
Asuma: Someone killed Ino?
Inoichi: Yeah, but we don't know who.
Asuma: We?
Inoichi: Choji and I are searching for her killer.
Asuma: I'll help.
Inoichi: Great.
Narrator: Choji goes to ask his dad.
Choji: Dad, do you know who killed Ino?
Choza: Sorry I don't.
Choji: Oh, ok.
Choza: I'll help you find the killer.
Choji: Awesome.
God: I know who killed her.
Choji: Who?
God: I'll let her tell you.
Ino (from heaven): It was Sasuke!
Choji: Sasuke?!!
Ino (from heaven): Yes, Sasuke!
Choji: Ok then, we'll go kill Sasuke to avenge you.
Ino (from heaven): Thank you, Choji.
Choji: Bye, Ino.
Ino (from heaven): Bye.
Choji: One last question.
Ino (from heaven): Yes?
Choji: How the f*** did you get into heaven?!!
Ino (from heaven): Yeah, how did I?
God: Oh, my mistake. Ibo was supposed to come to heaven, and you were supposed to go to hell. Thanks for pointing that out Choji.
Choji: No problem.
Narrator: God fixes his mistake. Ino is sent to hell. Ibo is sent to heaven.
Ino (from hell): F*** you, Choji!!!
Ibo (from heaven): Thank you, Choji.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 24, 2010)

Chapter 19

Choji: How are we going to find Sasuke?
Tsume (Kiba's mom): I'll help you track him.
Choji: That would be awesome.
Tsume: I just need an article of his clothing.
Choji: (pulls out a pair of underwhere) These are his.
Choza: Why did you have those?
Choji: (eyes dart back and forth) No reason.
Choza: Ok.
Narrator: Tsume takes the underwear. Tsume has Kuromaru (her ninja hound) smell the underwear.
Tsume: Ok Kuromaru, find Sasuke!
Kuromaru (in dog langauge): But I wanna f*** the poodle that lives next door.
Tsume (in dog language): You and her have already had 28 litters! Don't you think you've f***ed her enough?!!!
Kuromaru (in dog langauge): Fine.
Narrator: Kuromaru leads Choji and company to Sasuke.
Sasuke: Hello.
Choji: We have come to aven...
Sasuke: Amaterasu!
Narrator: Choji, Asuma, Tsume, Kuromaru, Inoichi, and Choza have all died.
Sasuke: That was easy.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 26, 2010)

Chapter 20

Narrator: Choji reappears.
Choji: Hello again.
Sasuke: How did you come back?
Choji: Whenever I die, God sends me back.
Sasuke: He hates you that much?
Choji: Huh, I never thought of it that way. God, Is that why you always send me back?
God: Ummm...
Choji: Why does everyone hate me?!!
Narrator: Choji runs away crying.
Sasuke: God, will you teach me a new jutsu?
God: Sure, what type?
Sasuke: Ninjutsu.
God: How about Mirror Style: Reflect?
Sasuke: Sure.
Narrator: God teaches Sasuke Mirror Style: Reflect.
Sasuke: Thanks.
God: No problem.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 26, 2010)

Chapter 21

Narrator: We will now return to the fight between Jiraiya and Vax.
Vax: Mirror Style: Mirror Clones!
Narrator: A clone of Vax appears in each mirror.
Jiraiya: Oh f***!
Narrator: Vax and all his clones fly in and out of the mirrors; slicing Jiraiya with their swords.
Jiraiya: Substitution Jutsu!
Narrator: Jiraiya uses a shadow clone, that he had made before, as a substitution.
Vax: Well played Jiraiya.
Jiraiya: Summoning: Gamakichi!
Gamakichi: What d'ya need?
Jiraiya: Let me ride you.
Gamakichi: I told you I wasn't going to do that anymore!
Jiraiya: I mean let me ride on your back.
Gamakichi: Oh, ok. Where to?
Jiraiya: Just out of this maze.
Gamakichi: Ok.
Narrator: Jiraiya gets on Gamakichi. Gamakichi jumps out of the house of mirrors.
Vax: I can see you are a worthy opponent.

To be continued.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Jun 28, 2010)

This is really good.

I like the way you use alot of minor characters.

I loved the Shikaku Chapter!


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 7, 2010)

Chapter 22

Narrator: The house of mirrors dissapears.
Vax: Mirror Style: Glass Shard Storm!
Narrator: Shikamaru appears.
Shikamaru: Shadow Stitching!
Narrator: Shikamaru's shadow destroys the glass shards.
Shikamaru: Where's Naruto?
Jiraiya: He left to go kill Sakura's killer.
Shikamaru: That was probably my dad.
Narrator: Naruto reappears.
Naruto: I killed him.
Shikamaru: Was it my dad?!
Naruto: How did you know?
Shikamaru: I don't have to tell you anything!
Naruto: What?!
Shikamaru: I'm your enemy now!
Vax: Shall we kill them together?
Shikamaru: Yes we shall! Shadow Possesion Jutsu!
Narrator: Shikamaru posses Naruto and Jiraiya.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 8, 2010)

Chapter 23

Vax: Now to kill them.
Shikamaru: Wait!
Vax: Why?
Shikamaru: If they die, I die.
Vax: Perfect.
Shikamaru: I figured you would turn on me.
Narrator: Shikamaru posses Vax from behind.
Vax: What?!
Narrator: Shikamaru releases his possesion on Naruto and Jiraiya.
Naruto: How dare you turn on us!
Narrator: Naruto charges at Shikamaru.
Jiraiya: Naruto, wait!
Narrator: Naruto stops running.
Naruto: Why?!
Jiraiya: He didn't actually turn on us.
Naruto: He didn't?
Shikamaru: No, I planned all along to turn on him.
Naruto: Oh, good plan.
Vax: Curse you!
Naruto: I thought you were mad because I killed your dad.
Shikamaru: He kinda deserved it.
Jiraiya: What should we do about Vax?
Shikamaru: I have a plan.
Jiraiya: What?
Shikamaru: Shadow Strangle Jutsu!
Narrator: Vax has died.
Jiraiya: Good plan.

To be continued.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Jul 9, 2010)

Shikamaru was like a triple agent, very nice.


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 9, 2010)

Chapter 24

Narrator: We will now go see what Kiba is doing.
Tenten: Kiba, I love you.
Kiba: I love you too.
Tenten: So why can't we date?
Kiba: My parents would be devistated if my girlfriend didn't have a dog.
Tenten: What if I bought a dog?
Kiba: That could work.
Narrator: Kiba and Tenten go to the ninja pet store.
Darwin (the owner of the ninja pet store): Are you looking for a ninja pet?
Tenten: Yes.
Darwin: What kind?
Tenten: A ninja hound.
Darwin: Which gender?
Tenten: Female.
Darwin: What color fur?
Tenten: Black.
Darwin: Puppy or Adult?
Kiba: You should get a puppy.
Tenten: Ok then, I'll take a puppy.
Narrator: Darwin picks up a little black puppy out of a big cardboard box.
Darwin: She is destined to be a great ninja hound.
Tenten: Why?
Darwin: Because both of her parents were excellent ninja hounds.
Tenten: Ok then, I'll take her.
Narrator: Tenten pays for the puppy. Tenten and Kiba leave the shop.
Kiba: What are you going to name her?
Tenten: Threethree.
Kiba: That's a cute name.
Tenten: Thanks.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Chapter 25

Narrator: Kiba wakes up.
Kiba: It was all a dream? Tenten doesn't love me?
Narrator: Tenten wakes up next to Kiba.
Tenten: Of course I do honey.
Kiba: Phew, I thought I dreamt it.
Narrator: Kiba wakes up.
Kiba: Shit, it was a dream!
Narrator: Hana (Kiba's sister) bursts into Kiba's room.
Hana: Mom's dead!
Kiba: What?!
Hana: Some anbu found her charred corpse out in the forrest!
Kiba: Charred?!
Hana: Yeah, charred!
Kiba: Do they know who did it?!
Hana: They don't know yet, but the killer must of have some really high level fire ninjutsu.
Narrator: Choji bursts into Kiba's room.
Choji: It was Sasuke!
Hana and Kiba: Sasuke?!
Choji: Yeah, Sasuke!
Kiba: Why would he kill her?!
Choji: Me, my dad, Inoichi, your mom, your mom's dog, and Asuma set out to avenge Ino's death, so he killed all of us!
Hana: Then why are you alive?!
Narrator: Choji explains how he always come back to life.
Kiba: God just let's you come back?
Choji: Yep.
Kiba: So you can't be killed?
Choji: I can be killed, but I'll just keep coming back.
Hana: Prove it.
Choji: Ok then, slit my throat with your kunai.
Narrator: Hana slits Choji's throat. Choji comes back to life.
Choji: Told ya.
Hana: Wow, you were telling the truth.
Kiba: So what should we do about Sasuke?
Choji: I say we get a powerfull team together, and hunt him down.
Kiba and Hana: That sounds good.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Chapter 26

Narrator: Choji, Kiba, and Hana split up to recruit anyone who wants to avenge someone Sasuke killed. They recruit Konohamaru, Gai, Kakashi, and Tsunade.
Choji: Wow, A team of 7, Sasuke doesn't stand a chance.
Hana: Ok everybody, let's go.
Narrator: The team runs off into the forrest.
Gai: How are we supposed to find him?
Kiba: If I had some of his clothes, Akamaru could track him down.
Narrator: Choji pulls out the pair of Sasuke's underwear.
Choji: Use these.
Kiba: (akwardly) Ok.
Hana: Why do you have those?
Choji: (eyes dart back and forth rapidly) No reason.
Hana: Ok.
Narrator: Akamaru locks on to Sasuke's scent.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Chapter 27

Narrator: Let's go see what Sasuke and his team are doing.
Sasuke: Jugo, go find us some food.
Jugo: Ok.
Narrator: Jugo leaves to find some food. A reincarnation pixie appears.
Jugo: Who are you?
Reincarnation Pixie: My name is Lily.
Jugo: Hello Lily.
Lily: Hello.
Jugo: Why are you here?
Lily: To teach you Reincarnation Jutsu.
Jugo: Ok then.
Narrator: Lily teaches Jugo Reincarnation Jutsu.
Jugo: Thanks.
Lily: No problem.
Narrator: Jugo goes back to Sasuke.
Karin: Where's the food?!
Sasuke: Karin, I'm sure Jugo has a good reason.
Jugo: A pixie named Li...
Sasuke: Chidori!
Narrator: Jugo gets hit by Sasuke's Chidori.
Jugo: Son of a bitch!!!
Sasuke: Don't lie to me!
Jugo: I'm not lying!
Sasuke: Yes you are!
Jugo: I can prove I'm not!
Sasuke: How?!
Jugo: The pixie taught me a new jutsu.
Sasuke: Prove it.
Jugo: It takes too much chakra to just use willy nilly.
Sasuke: Fine, when we next have a fight, use it.
Jugo: Fine.
Narrator: Choji and his team appear.
Choji: This time, I brought an incredibly powerful team!

To be continued.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yay, I love Sasuke and his team.


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 21, 2010)

Chapter 28

Sasuke: Those six?
Choji: Yes.
Sasuke: 4 vs. 7, very interesting.
Jugo: No, it's 7 vs. 7!
Narrator: Jugo uses Reincarnation Jutsu.
Jugo: See, I was telling the truth.
Sasuke: I guess you were.
Narrartor: The three caskets open. Asuma is inside one. Choza is inside another. Inoichi is in the final one.
Choji: You're using our dead comrades against us?! That's low.
Gai: You're despicable!
Jugo: Whatever.
Suigetsu: You know what would be fun?
Jugo: What?
Suigetsu: We should have seven 1-on-1 matches.
Jugo: That does sound fun. Can we Sasuke?
Sasuke: Whatever.
Suigetsu: I call the guy in the green jumpsuit.
Gai: Sounds great.
Jugo: I call the fatso.
Choji: I'm not fat, I'm chubby!!!
Jugo: Whatever.
Kakashi: Shall we Sasuke?
Sasuke: Sure.
Karin: I'll take the boy with the dog.
Kiba: Alright!
Hana: I'm gonna fight Asuma.
Konohamaru: I'll take Inoichi.
Tsunade: I guess that leaves Choza for me.
Narrator: They all seperate for their 1-on-1 battles.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 22, 2010)

Chapter 29

Narrator: Tsunade and Choza run off to an open plain.
Tsunade: Let's begin.
Choza: Ok, Super Expansion Jutsu!
Narrator: Choza grows huge.
Tsunade: Summoning: Katsuyu!
Narrator: Katsuyu appears.
Katsuyu: How may I serve you Lady Tsunade?
Tsunade: Could you please shoot acid at that guy's face?
Katsuyu: Of course Lady Tsunade.
Narrator: Katsuyu shoots acid at Choza's face.
Choza: Ow, that burns!
Narrator: Tsunade runs up Katsuyu's back, jumps toward Choza's face, and punches him in the cheek. 
Choza: You will regret that!
Narrator: Choza grabs Tsunade, throws her to the ground, and stomps on her.
Katsuyu: Lady Tsunade!!!
Narrator: Tsunade lifts Choza's foot off her.
Choza: What?!
Narrator: Tsunade throws Choza backwards. Choza falls down.
Tsunade: Time to finish you!
Narrator: Tsunade runs up Choza's body, jumps above his head, and shatters his skull with Axe Heel Drop. Choza turns to dust.
Katsuyu: Well done Lady Tsunade.
Tsunade: Thank you Katsuyu.
Katsuyu: Is there anything else I can do for you?
Tsunade: No, I'm good, you can leave now.
Katsuyu: Very well, goodbye Lady Tsunade.
Tsunade: Bye Katsuyu.

To be continued.


----------



## rattler (Jul 23, 2010)

I liked the last few Chapters. Good work.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't wait to see Hana vs. Asuma!


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 24, 2010)

Chapter 30

Narrator: Hana and Asuma run off to a highly wooded area.
Hana: You're going down!
Asuma: I don't think so!
Hana: I do. Use Dynamic Marking!
Narrator: One of the Three Haimaru Brothers (her dogs) jumps from a tree and pees on Asuma.
Asuma: What was that supposed do.
Hana: It lets me track you. Man Beast Combination Transformation: Four-Headed Wolf!
Narrator: Hana and the Three Haimaru Brothers transform into a giant four-headed wolf.
Asuma: That's quite impressive.
Four-Headed Wolf: Time to die!
Asuma: Well I'm technically not alive.
Four-Headed Wolf: You know what I mean.
Asuma: Ok, let's fight.
Four-Headed Wolf: Quad Wolf Fang!
Narrator: The four-headed wolf jumps into the air and starts rapidly spinning toward Asuma.
Asuma: Fire Style: Burning Ash!
Narrator: Asuma blows gunpowder out of his mouth. The gunpowder surrounds the four-headed wolf. Asuma ignites the gunpowder. The four-headed wolf's fur catches on fire.
Four-Headed Wolf (yelling in pain): Mother of f***!
Narrator: The four-headed wolf rolls on the gound and puts out the fire on its fur. Asuma runs toward the four-headed wolf.
Asuma: Time to finish this. 
Narrator: Asuma jumps above the four-headed wolf.
Asuma: Game over! Flying Swallow!
Narrator: Chakra extends out of Asuma's trench knives. Asuma slices off all the heads of the four-headed wolf.
Asuma: That was amazingly easy. Time to find another oppnent.

To be continued.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yay, you took my battle request. I'm glad you aren't making choji's team win every battle.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jul 25, 2010)

lol I LOVE this


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 26, 2010)

Chapter 31

Narrator: Inoichi and Konohamaru run off to an open field.
Konohamaru: Yay, I never get to do anything interesting.
Inoichi: Like dying?
Konohamaru: No, like killing a reincarnated guy.
Inoichi: Technically you can't kill me, because I'm not alive.
Konohamaru: Fine, beating a reincarnated guy.
Inoichi: Much better.
Konohamaru: Shadow Clone Jutsu!
Narrator: 20 clones of Konohamaru appear.
Inoichi: Interesting.
Konohamaru and his clones: Attack!!!
Narrator: Inoichi pulls out 2 kunai. 10 of Konohamaru's clones jump at Inoichi. Inoichi slices the clones. The clones disappear.
Inoichi: That was easy.
Konohamaru: That's because It was a diversion!
Inoichi: Oh shit!
Narrator: 2 of the clones throw another 2 into the air. Inoichi looks up. Another 4 clones kick Inoichi into the air. The 2 clones that were thrown into the air kick Inoichi down. The remaining 2 clones, after having helped Konohamaru form a rasengan, throw him at Inoichi.
Konohamaru: Victory is mine!
Inoichi: F***!!!
Narrator: Inoichi gets hit by Konohamaru's rasengan. Inoichi turns to dust.
Konohamaru and his clones: We rock! We rock! We rock!

To be continued.


----------



## SasukeFan300 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is that combo called Konohamaru Barrage?


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 26, 2010)

SasukeFan300 said:


> Is that combo called Konohamaru Barrage?



No, it's called Konohamaru Sarutobi Barrage.


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 26, 2010)

Chapter 32

Narrator: Karin and Kiba run off to a somewhat forested area.
Kiba: You're going down!
Karin: We'll see.
Kiba: Akamaru, use Dynamic Marking!
Narrator: Akamaru jumps from a tree and pees on Karin.
Karin: That's disgusting!
Kiba: Man Beast Combination Transformation: Two-Headed Wolf!
Narrator: Kiba and Akamaru transform into a two-headed wolf.
Karin: That looks like it takes a lot of chakra.
Two-Headed Wolf: Yeah, so what?
Karin: It's just a shame that you'll waste so much chakra.
Two-Headed Wolf: What do you mean by that?
Karin: Oh nothing.
Narrator: Karin throws a flash bomb at Kiba. Karin runs into the trees.
Karin: Now you can't find me.
Two-Headed Wolf: Oh yes I can. Dual Wolf Fang!
Narrator: The two-headed wolf jumps into the air and drills down into Karin.
Karin: How did you know where I was?!
Two-Headed Wolf: I use my nose, not my eyes.
Karin: Shit!
Two-Headed Wolf: Time to finish this!
Narrator: The two-headed wolf pounces on Karin, and rips off her head. The two-head wolf reverts back to Kiba and Akamaru.
Kiba: We did it Akamaru!
Akamaru: Woof!
Narrator: Kiba and Akumaru go back to Konoha.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 28, 2010)

Chapter 33

Narrator: Suigetsu and Gai run off to a mountainous area with a huge lake.
Suigetsu: You're gonna die today.
Gai: Don't be so sure.
Suigetsu: I'm feeling generous today, so I'll let you have the first attack.
Gai: You'll regret that generosity.
Suigetsu: Maybe.
Gai: If you insist. 6th gate open!
Narrator: Gai runs toward Suigetsu and attemps to punch him.
Suigetsu: Hydration Jutsu.
Narrator: Suigetsu's body becomes entirely liquid. Gai's fist goes through Suigetsu.
Gai: What the f***!
Suigetsu: Taijutsu doesn't work on me.
Gai: Oh f***!
Suigetsu: Time for you to die.
Narrator: Suigetsu jumps into the lake.
Suigetsu: Demon Crash Wave!
Narrator: A giant wave shaped like a fish comes out of the lake and crashes into Gai. Gai gets knocked down. Suigetsu comes out of the water and resolidifies.
Suigetsu: Game over.
Narrator: Suigetsu picks up his sword and decapitates Gai.
Suigetsu: That was easy.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 28, 2010)

awesome. one of the best fan fics out there


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you Stone.


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 29, 2010)

Chapter 34

Narrator: Let's go see what's happening with Naruto, Shikamaru, and Jiraiya.
Naruto: Shikamaru, you were so awesome in that battle!
Shikamaru: Thanks Naruto.
Narrator: A masked man appears in a cloud of smoke.
Naruto: Who are you?
Masked Man: My name is Hax.
Shikamaru: Are you another brother of Cax?
Hax: No, I'm his uncle.
Shikamaru: I assume you are here to avenge your nephews.
Hax: That is correct.
Naruto: Does that means he wants to fight?
Shikamaru: Yes.
Hax: Shall we begin?
Naruto: Hell yeah!
Hax: Ok then, Fire Style: Ring of Fire!
Narrator: A ring of fire surrounds Naruto's team.
Jiraiya: Earth Style: Dark Swamp!
Narrator: The ground underneath Naruto's team becomes a swamp. The swamp extinguishes the fire.
Hax: Ice Style: Freeze Beam!
Narrator: The swamp freezes.
Hax: Earth Style: Earthqua...
Narrator: A spiked ball slams into the back of Hax's head.
Hax: Who the f*** did that?!
Narrator: Tenten, Neji, and Lee appear.
Tenten: I did.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 30, 2010)

Chapter 35

Hax: Why are you here?
Lee: To save our friends, duh!
Hax: Do you really think you can beat me?
Neji: I'm pretty certain we can.
Hax: Try your best Neji, I like a challenge.
Neji: How do you know my name?
Hax: I read your mind.
Neji: Really?
Hax: Yep.
Neji: Prove it, what am I thinking right now?
Hax: You're thinking "If this guy can really read minds he will be a tough opponent."
Neji: Shit, he really can read minds.
Lee: Read mine, read mine!
Hax: You're thinking "That guy has a cool mask."
Lee: Wow, that's incredible!
Hax: Are we going to fight soon?
Narrator: Naruto, Jiraiya, and Shikamaru thaw out of the ice.
Neji: No, do some more mind reading.
Hax: If you insist.
Narrator: Jiraiya sneaks up behind Hax.
Jiraiya: Rasengan!
Narrator: Hax (without turning around) grabs Jiraiya's arm (the one with the rasengan), elbows him (with his other arm) in the ribs, turns around, knees his chin, punches his throat, kicks his groin, unsheathes his sword, and stabs him through the heart. Jiraiya dies.
Everyone except Hax: Holy f***, he killed Jiraiya in a matter of seconds!!!
Hax: A word of advice: don't try to surprise attack me.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 30, 2010)

Jiraya should have used a distraction, like that blue monkey!


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 30, 2010)

Hax can read minds, a distraction wouldn't have helped.

P.S. His name is Kevin.


----------



## rattler (Aug 1, 2010)

I enjoyed all the chapters in between my last post and this one. I'm glad you didn't make _another_ brother of Dax appear. The fights were good too; they were quick, simple, and they made sense.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 1, 2010)

rattler said:


> I enjoyed all the chapters in between my last post and this one. I'm glad you didn't make _another_ brother of *Dax* appear. The fights were good too; they were quick, simple, and they made sense.



I pressume you mean Cax.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Aug 1, 2010)

Poor Jiraiya.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 1, 2010)

Chapter 36

Naruto: You killed Jiraiya!!!
Narrator: Naruto goes 8 tails.
Naruto: I will obliterate you!!!
Hax: Oh f***!
Narrator: Naruto claws Hax to shreads. Naruto turns back to normal.
Lee: Naruto, you are awesome!
Tenten: Yeah, that was incredible!
Neji (thinking): Damn, he's so much more powerful than me.
Neji: Good job Naruto.
Naruto: Who the f*** cares?! My awesomeness can't bring Jiraiya back.
Shikamaru: Naruto, I know you feel like shit now, but time heals all wounds.
Naruto: How would you know?!!!
Shikamaru: Don't you remember? You killed my father.
Naruto: Oh yeah. But I'm so angry!
Tenten: Jiraiya would want you to just move on with your life.
Naruto: You didn't know him!!!
Narrator: Jaraiya's ghost rises from his body.
Jiraiya's Ghost: She's right.
Naruto: She is?
Jiraiya's Ghost: I was really old, I was bound to die soon anyways.
Naruto (in a reluctant voice): Ok, I'll try to move on.
Jiraiya's Ghost: Besides, In heaven I can spy on naked ladies!
Satan: You're not going to heaven!
Narrator: Jiraiya's ghost gets pulled down to hell.
Neji: That was weird.
Shikamaru: Indeed.

To be continued.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yay, Jiraiya was avenged!


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 2, 2010)

Time for them to get some dragon balls!


----------



## rattler (Aug 2, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> I pressume you mean Cax.



That's what I meant. I was too lazy to look back.



DittoDude said:


> Chapter 36
> Jiraiya's Ghost: *She* right.



Don't you mean *she's* right?

Anyways, I liked this chapter. I found it to be humorous.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 2, 2010)

rattler said:


> That's what I meant. I was too lazy to look back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was speaking slang, duh. JK.

I'll fix it.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 3, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Time for them to get some dragon balls!



That's disgusting! Why would you want dragon testicals? JK

Unfortunatly, they can't inter-demensionally travel. Or can they?


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL! Dragon testicals!


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 7, 2010)

Chapter 37

Narrator: Hax reappears.
Naruto: How did you come back?!
Hax: The Hax you killed was a flesh clone.
Neji: Flesh clone?
Hax: It’s simple. I just cut off a little bit of skin, use a little bit of chakra, and voila.
Neji: What percentage of your power did that flesh clone have?
Hax: About 30.
Naruto: Are you saying that Jiraiya was defeated by a clone?!!!
Hax: Yes.
Naruto: (turns 8 tails) I will annihilate you!!!
Hax: Sure you will.
Narrator: Naruto lunges at Hax.
Hax: Brain Control Jutsu!
Narrator: Hax trys to take control of Naruto’s brain.
Hax: Why can’t I control your brain?!
Naruto: I don’t have one.
Hax: Oh f***!
Narrator: Naruto claws Hax into tiny little pieces. Naruto reverts back to normal.
Naruto: Who’s up for ramen?
Lee: I am!
Shikamaru: Sure.
Tenten: Count me in.
Naruto: How about you Neji?
Neji: No thanks.
Naruto: Why not?
Neji: Because I’m going to go jack-off to gay porn-o.
Everyone except Neji: What?!!!
Neji: I mean go watch football and think about boobs.
Everyone except Neji: Oh, ok then.
Neji (thinking): That was close; they almost found out that I’m gay.
Shikamaru (thinking): Poor Neji; he just won’t come out of the closet.
Lee (thinking in song): Everyone likes Kung Fu fighting!
Tenten (thinking): I love Kiba so much. It’s a shame he doesn’t love me back.
Naruto (thinking): *cricket chirps*
Naruto: Ok everyone, to Ichiraku’s!
Shikamaru: That place was destroyed.
Naruto: Oh yeah.
Narrator: A masked man appears.
Masked Man: I am Dax.
Shikamaru: Another relative of Cax?
Dax: Who’s Cax?
Shikamaru: Oh, never mind.
Naruto: What do you want?
Dax: I sell ramen.
Naruto: Where?
Dax: Where Ichiraku’s used to be.
Naruto: Ok everyone, to Dax’s!

To be continued.


----------



## rattler (Aug 7, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> Chapter 37
> 
> Narrator: Hax reappears.
> Naruto: How did you come back?!
> ...



Dax is really a relative of Cax, and the Ramen Shop is a trap. I PREDICTED YOUR PLOT!!!!!!! Or not.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 7, 2010)

How can Neji watch something if he doesn't have pupils?


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 7, 2010)

rattler said:


> Dax is really a relative of Cax, and the Ramen Shop is a trap. I PREDICTED YOUR PLOT!!!!!!! Or not.



Maybe.



StoneCliff said:


> How can Neji watch something if he doesn't have pupils?



His homosexuality lets him.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 10, 2010)

Chapter 38

Narrator: Flashback chapter! 5 months ago: Tenten, Kiba, and Lee are on a mission to kill Darino, a rouge ninja.
Kiba: Let's go guys!
Tenten and Lee: Yeah!
Narrator: The 3 ninja start running across the trees.
Tenten (thinking): I love Kiba so much, if only he loved me back.
Kiba (thinking): I love Tenten so much, if only she loved me back.
Lee (thinking in song): I love you, you love me...
Tenten (thinking): Kiba could never go for such an ugly girl like me.
Kiba (thinking): Tenten could never go for such a stupid guy like me.
Lee (thinking in song): I want to be a macho-macho man!
Tenten (thinking): I mean he has those rugged good looks, and I'm just a plain Jane.
Kiba (thinking): I mean she's so nice and smart, and I'm just an average Joe.
Lee (thinking in song): We are fighting dream-a-dreamers!
Tenten (thinking): Oh well, I'll just love him secretly forever.
Kiba (thinking): Oh well, I'll just love her secretly forever.
Lee (thinking in song): Y-M-C-A!
Narrator: They find Darino.
Darino: I will defeat you.
Kiba: Like hell you will!
Tenten (thinking): He's so cool!
Kiba (thinking): Why did I say something that lame?!
Darino: Baloon Style: Baloon Sword!
Narrator: A baloon sword appears in Darino's hands.
Tenten: Really, a baloon sword?
Kiba (thinking): I like her confidence.
Tenten (thinking): Shit, now he'll think I'm cocky!
Darino: Don't underestimate me.
Tenten: Ninja Tool Summoning!
Narrator: A katana appears. Tenten grabs the katana.
Tenten: Hasta la vista, baby!
Kiba (thinking): What a cool line!
Tenten (thinking): Why did I say something so corny?!
Narrator: Tenten decapitates Darino.
Tenten (thinking): I should have let Kiba kill him, now he'll think I'm one of those crazy in-charge kind of people!
Kiba (thinking): She is so awesome!
Tenten: Ok guys, let's go home.
Kiba and Lee: Ok.
Narrator: Lee, Tenten, and Kiba go back to Konoha.
Kiba: Bye.
Tenten: Bye.
Lee: Bye.
Kiba (thinking): I love you, Tenten.
Tenten (thinking): I love you, Kiba.
Lee (thinking): I love you, Lee.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 11, 2010)

LEE IS BARNEY?

YEAH!


----------



## Mist Beauty (Aug 11, 2010)

lol so much Ten Ten


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 11, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> LEE IS BARNEY?
> 
> YEAH!



No, he just likes the show and sings the songs in his head.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 11, 2010)

Darn.

Also, just an idea, he could wonder why Master Guy doesn't love him.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 11, 2010)

He does love him. You don't wanna know how much.


----------



## rattler (Aug 13, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> Chapter 38
> 
> Narrator: Flashback chapter! 5 months ago: Tenten, Kiba, and Lee are on a mission to kill Darino, a rouge ninja.
> Kiba: Let's go guys!
> ...



Did this chapter have a purpose? Are you starting to include "Fillers" in your fanfic? First anime and now you...


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 14, 2010)

No, I was just explaining the sexual tension between Tenten and Kiba.


----------



## rattler (Aug 15, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> No, I was just explaining the sexual tension between Tenten and Kiba.



Ok.........


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 15, 2010)

From chapter 24-37 there was a random sexual tension between Tenten and Kiba, so I figured I should explain it.

BTW:

Did you put 8+ periods to sidestep the 10 minimum?


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 15, 2010)

Chapter 39

Narrator: Now back to the present day.
Naruto: Do you make good ramen?
Dax: It's killer.
Shikamaru (thinking): Why would he choose those words?
Lee: Do you have any curry of life?
Dax: Hell no!
Tenten: You don't have to be so mean.
Dax: I'm sorry Lee.
Lee: It's ok.
Shikamaru (thinking): How did he know Lee's name?
Narrator: They arrive where Ichiraku's used to be.
Dax: Here we are.
Shikamaru and Tenten: There's nothing here.
Naruto: I'll have one of everything!
Dax: Ok then, Ramen Style: Ramen Tidal Wave!
Narrator: A giant wave of ramen crashes down on Naruto, Lee, Shikamaru, and Tenten.
Dax: Fear the power of the Ramengan!
Shikamaru: The what?
Dax: It's like the Sharingan, except with ramen.
Shikamaru: Ok then.
Tenten: What does it let you do?
Dax: If I look at a person while using it, I see their name.
Tenten: Is that it?
Dax: Yep.
Shikamaru: So why is it called Ramengan?
Dax: Don't know.
Naruto: Why are you trying to kill us?
Dax: To avenge...
Shikamaru: Cax?
Dax: No, I'm here to avenge Ichiraku, my brother.
Naruto: We didn't kill Ichiraku.
Dax: Then who did?
Naruto: Cax.
Dax: Where is this Cax?
Naruto: I killed him.
Dax: In that case Naruto, I am eternally grateful to you.
Naruto: Ok then.
Dax: May I join your team?
Naruto: Sure.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 16, 2010)

shouldn't it be called Nameagan?


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 16, 2010)

If I had chose Namegan, everyone would already know what It did. Also I like the randomness of Ramengan.


----------



## rattler (Aug 20, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> From chapter 24-37 there was a random sexual tension between Tenten and Kiba, so I figured I should explain it.
> 
> BTW:
> 
> Did you put 8+ periods to sidestep the 10 minimum?



Ok.................but you didn't explain it, you just showed us more.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 20, 2010)

They love each other, but they each think the other one doesn't. So It's explained.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 22, 2010)

Chapter 40

Dax: Would you guys like some ramen?
Naruto, Shikamaru, Tenten, and Lee: Sure.
Dax: You'll need bowls.
Narrator: A masked man throws a giant bowl at Naruto and his team. Lee catches it. 
Naruto: That was wierd.
Masked Man: It was I!
Naruto: Who are you?
Masked Man: I'm Billy from chapter 2.
Naruto: Doesn't ring a bell.
Billy: I possessed you in chapter 5.
Naruto: Kevin?
Billy: No, Kevin is the little blue monkey.
Naruto: Whatever you say Kevin.
Billy: My name is Billy!
Naruto: I know your name is Kevin.
Billy: It's Billy!!!
Naruto: That's what I'm saying.
Billy: You're not saying Billy, you're saying Kevin!
Naruto: Billy and Kevin are the same word.
Billy: No they're not!!!
Naruto: Yes they are.
Billy: You're hopeless!!!
Naruto: No, I'm Naruto.
Billy: Oh my f***ing god, you are the most annoying person on this planet!!!
Naruto: No, I'm Naruto.
Billy: To hell with this!!!
Narrator: Billy pulls out a kunai. Billy slits his own throat.
Naruto: The fake dumb thing always works.
Shikamaru: Fake?
Naruto: Yeah, I knew his name was Fred.
Shikamaru: Fred?
Naruto: Yep, Fred.
Shikamaru: His name was Billy.
Naruto: See, it always works.
Shikamaru: You were pretending again?
Naruto: Yeah, I knew his name was Steve.
Tenten (whispering to Shikamaru): Just play along or we'll be here all day.
Shikamaru (whispering to Tenten): You're right.
Shikamaru: Yep Naruto, His name was Steve.
Naruto: I'll miss Steve.
Shikamaru: We all will.
Naruto: Ramen time! Come on Dax, fill this bowl with ramen!
Dax: Ok.
Narrator: Dax shoots ramen out of his hands until the bowl is full.
Dax: Enjoy.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 23, 2010)

that was weird, but funny.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, yes it was.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chapters 37-40 were really funny.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 31, 2010)

Chapter 41

Narrator: Let's go see what Billy's ghost is doing in heaven.
Billy: Can I go back to earth again?
God: I gave you a second chance, and you commited suicide.
Billy: Is that a no?
God: Yes.
Billy: Yes?
God: No.
Billy: No?
God: Yes.
Billy: Yes?
God: No!
Billy: Please let me go back.
God: No.
Billy: Please.
God: No.
Billy: Please.
God: No!
Billy: Please.
God: No!!!
Billy: Please.
God: If you say that one more time, I'll send you to hell!!!
Billy: Fine.
God: Good.
Billy: Please.
God: That's it!!!
Narrator: God sends Billy to hell.
Billy: Oh f***, I thought he was bluffing.
Satan: Hello.
Billy: H-h-h-hello.
Satan: Don't be scared, I'm not going to hurt you.
Billy: R-r-r-really?
Satan: I won't, the flames will.
Billy: Oh shit!
Narrator: Satan kicks Billy into an inescapable room filled with flames.
Jiraiya: That was kinda mean.
Satan: What the f*** did you expect?!!! I'm the king of hell, not f***ing Santa!!!
Jiraiya: Y'know, your names are pretty similar.
Satan: Do you want to join Billy?
Jiraiya: No sir, sorry sir.
Narrator: Santa appears.
Santa: Satan, I challange you to a duel!
Satan: Ok, then.
Jaden: I love a good duel!
Santa: Not that kind of duel.
Jaden: Yes that kind of duel.
Santa: Nope.
Jaden (in a very loud, menacing voice): Yes that kind of duel!!!
Santa: Fine, fine.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 1, 2010)

Wait, Santa ISN'T satan?


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 1, 2010)

Not in this reality.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 4, 2010)

Chapter 42

Narrator: Duel Disks magically appear on Santa and Satan's wrists. Yu-gi-oh decks appear in the deck slots.
Duel Announcer: Begin!!!
Santa: I'll go first! I set one monster in face-down defence position.
Duel Announcer: It's your turn, Satan!
Satan: I summon Elemental Hero Avian. Attack!
Santa: Ha! My face-down is Giant Soldier of Stone! He has 2000 defence!
Duel Announcer: Satan took 1000 dama...
Satan: Shut the f*** up!!!
Narrator: Satan shoots a laser at the duel announcer. The duel announcer implodes.
Santa: My turn! I sacrifice Giant Soldier of Stone to summon Blowback Dragon! Time to flip some coins.
Narrator: 3 coins are flipped. 2 come up heads.
Santa: I use Blowback Dragon's effect to destroy Avian! I equip Blowback Dragon with Axe of Despair! I'll also equip him with Machine Conversion Factory! I activate Limiter Removal! Blowback Dragon attack!!!
Duel Announcer: Satan takes 7200 damage! Santa wins!
Satan: Didn't I kill you?!
Duel Announcer: There are 100,000,000 of us. You killed Duel Announcer #36,212. I'm Duel Announcer #4,277.
Satan: Ok then.
Santa: I beat you, I beat you.
Satan: At a childrens' card game.
Santa: Still.
Satan: Whatever.
Santa: Is Satan a sore loser?
Satan: No.
Santa: I think he is.
Satan: I'm not!
Santa: Pretty sure you are.
Satan: To hell with this!
Narrator: Satan shoots a laser at Santa.
Santa: Elf block!
Narrator: Santa use an elf to block the laser. The elf implodes.
Santa: Why would a non-sore loser try to kill the victor?
Satan: F*** you!!!
Santa: That's not very nice. You must be on the naughty list.
Satan: I'm the f***ing king of hell!!! Of course I'm on the f***ing naughty list!!!
Santa: People on the naughty list have to die!!!
Satan: You think you can kill me?!
Santa: Of course not, I'm gonna catch you. Go Presentball!!!
Satan: What the f***?!!!
Narrator: Santa has caught a Satan.
Santa: Got 'im!
Jaden: Good job, Santa.
Santa: Thanks, Jaden. Would you like an early present?
Jaden: Sure.
Santa: Here, take this.
Narrator: Santa gives Jaden his newly caught Satan.
Jaden: Thank you so much, Santa, this is so awesome!
Santa: You're welcome. Bye.
Jaden: Bye, Santa.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 4, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> Chapter 42
> 
> Narrator: Duel Disks magically appear on Santa and Satan's wrists. Yu-gi-oh decks appear in the deck slots.
> Duel Announcer: Begin!!!
> ...



Don't you mean Presentball?


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 4, 2010)

I'll fix it.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 4, 2010)

Chapter 43

Jaden: Cool, I have the power of the King of Hell. Go, Satan!
Narrator: Jaden throws the Presentball at the ground. Satan appears.
Satan: What do you want?
Jaden: Teleport us to Cedar Point.
Satan: Why?
Jaden: You can kill everyone there, so I don't have to wait in line.
Satan: Fine.
Narrator: Satan teleports Himself and Jaden to Cedar Point.
Jaden: Great, now kill everyone.
Satan: Fine.
Narrator: Satan kills everyone on earth.
Jaden's Ghost: That's not what I meant.
Satan: I'm evil, I'm going to twist your word.
Jaden's Ghost: Fine, unkill everyone who died in the last minute.
Satan: Fine.
Narrator: Everyone who Satan just killed comes back to life.
Jaden: Good, now kill everyone, besides me, in Cedar Point.
Satan: Fine.
Narrator: Satan kills everyone in Cedar Point besides Jaden.
Jaden: Let's go ride the Raptor!
Satan: I hate you.
Jaden: Whatever.
Narrator: Jaden and Satan get into the Raptor.
Jaden: Make it start.
Satan: Fine.
Narrator: Satan starts the Raptor.
Jaden: Make it go faster.
Satan: Fine.
Narrator: Satan makes the Raptor go incredibly fast, it flys off the track, smashes into the ground, and Jaden dies.
Jaden's Ghost: That wasn't funny.
Satan: I thought it was.
Jaden's Ghost: Just fix me.
Satan: Sure.
Narrator: Satan makes Jaden's mouth disappear.
Satan: All fixed.
Jaden's Ghost (thinking): F*** you!!!
Satan: Hahaha, I'm free!

To be continued.


----------



## GoodBandits (Sep 5, 2010)

Seriously. What the fuck?


----------



## rattler (Sep 6, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> Chapter 42
> 
> Narrator: Duel Disks magically appear on Santa and Satan's wrists. Yu-gi-oh decks appear in the deck slots.
> Duel Announcer: Begin!!!
> ...



You mispelled "Elemental."

Is the plot going to return soon? I hope so.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll fix that.

Because this is "Random Fanfic" I decided to add some random stuff.

I mean it was already random, but now it has non-naruto randomness.

Also, this will eventually tie into the plot.


----------



## rattler (Sep 6, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> I'll fix that.
> 
> Because this is "Random Fanfic" I decided to add some random stuff.
> 
> ...



Oh, interesting...then by all means, continue your fanfic as you wish.


----------



## angelababy (Sep 8, 2010)

That was pretty good!


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 8, 2010)

Why wasn't Satan freed the first time  Jaden died?


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 12, 2010)

To angelababy: Thanks.

To StonecCliff: Because Jaden's ghost could still talk.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 12, 2010)

Chapter 44

Jiraiya: I've had enough of this hell stuff, give me a 1-up shroom.
Satan: No.
Jiraiya: Please?
Satan: No.
Jiraiya: What if I beat you in a battle?
Satan: You can try.
Jiraiya: Great! Duel Announcer, can you announce our battle?
Duel Announcer: Only if you call it a duel.
Jiraiya: Fine, will you announce our duel?
Duel Announcer: Sure.
Jiraiya: Ready?
Satan: Hell yeah!
Duel Announcer: Battle be...
Jiraiya: I call fisticuffs!
Satan: Shit, according to the Demon Code, I have to accept!
Narrator: Satan's magical powers temporarily disappear. Jiraiya's jutsu temporarily disappear.
Jiraiya: I call hands-tied-behind-back-icuffs!
Satan: Dammit, once again, I have to accept!
Narrator: Jiraiya and Satan's hands get tied behind thier backs.
Jiraiya: I call feet-chained-to-the-floor-icuffs!
Satan: Again, I must accept. Stop f***ing doing that!
Narrator: Satan and Jiraiya's feet get chained to the floor.
Jiraiya: Fine, I'm done anyway.
Duel Announcer: As I was saying, Battle begin!
Satan: How are we gonna hit each other?
Jiraiya: _You're_ not.
Satan: How are you going to?
Jiraiya: With my hair.
Satan: What?
Narrator: Jiraiya swings his head around, hitting Satan in the face with his spiky hair.
Satan: That hurts about as much as an ant bite.
Jiraiya: Eventually your healthbar will hit zero.
Satan: What?
Jiraiya: Look up.
Narrator: Satan looks up and sees his healthbar slowy decreasing.
Satan: When the f*** did we get healthbars?!
Jiraiya: Kevin installed them.
Satan: He did?
Jiraiya: Yep.
Satan: I f***ing hate that little, blue monkey!
Narrator: 17 hours pass. Satan's healthbar hits zero.
Duel Announcer: Jiraiya wins!
Jiraiya: Yay! Now gimme that 1-up shroom.
Satan: Fine.
Narrator: Satan gives Jiraiya a 1-up shroom. Jiraiya's life counter goes up from 0 to 1.
Jiraiya: Now what?
Satan: Just climb that ladder over there.
Jiraiya: Where does it go?
Satan: It goes to your corpse.
Jiraiya: Whatever, peace out mother f***ers!

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 12, 2010)

What if he fell off the ladder?


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 12, 2010)

Then he would start climbing again.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Sep 12, 2010)

Chapters 41-44 were great. I really liked 42.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 13, 2010)

^^^ Thanks.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 17, 2010)

Chapter 45

Narrator: Jiraiya's soul climbs to the top of the ladder. Jiraiya's soul enters his body. Jiraiya comes back to life. Jiraiya sets off to find Naruto and his team.
Jiraiya: To Konoha!
Narrator: Jiraiya is walking in tall grass.
Battle Announcer: You encountered a wild Munchlax.
Jiraiya: What?
Battle Announcer: Will you attack, flee, use an item, or switch out?
Jiraiya: What?
Battle Announcer: Please choose.
Jiraiya: Fine, I choose attack.
Battle Announcer: Which attack will you choose?
Jiraiya: Ummm... Flame Bullet?
Battle Announcer: Ok. Jiraiya used Flame Bullet. The wild Munchlax fainted.
Jiraiya: Now what?
Battle Announcer: You get exp.
Jiraiya: What?
Battle Announcer: Experience.
Jiraiya: Ok then.
Battle Announcer: You get 9 exp. You have elevated to level 52. You are evolving.
Jiraiya: What?!
Battle Announcer: You will become Jiraiya 2.0.
Jiraiya: What?!!!
Narrator: Jiraiya is glowing white. Jiraiya evolves into Jiraiya 2.0. He grows a second set of hands. His hair grows longer. He becomes more muscular. He grows phoenix wings.
Jiraiya 2.0: This is pretty cool.
Battle Announcer: You have learned Rasenbeam.
Jiraiya 2.0: What?
Battle Announcer: Find another Pokemon to battle, and try it out.
Jiraiya 2.0: Ok.
Narrator: Jiraiya 2.0 walks around in the tall grass.
Battle Announcer: You have encountered a wild Tropias.
Jiraiya 2.0: I use Rasenbeam!
Narrator: A beam of spiraling chakra shoots out of Jiraiya 2.0's hand.
Battle Announcer: Jiraiya 2.0 used Rasenbeam. The wild Tropias fainted. You gained 12 exp.
Jiraiya 2.0: How come nothing's happening?
Battle Announcer: You didn't level up.
Jiraiya 2.0: Why not?
Battle Announcer: You only got 12 exp.
Jiraiya 2.0: But last time I got 9 and I leveled up.
Battle Announcer: You were Lv. 51 and 149/150s. 9 exp. was enough.
Jiraiya 2.0: Ok then.
Narrator: A ninja jumps out of the trees.
Mysterious Ninja: I am Prof. Ninja.
Jiraiya 2.0: Hello.
Prof. Ninja: Pick one of these 15 Pokemon.
Narrator: Prof. Ninja holds out a briefcase with the 15 starters inside.
Jiraiya 2.0: Ok.
Narrator: Jiraiya 2.0 chooses Mudkip.
Jiraiya 2.0: Thanks Prof. Ninja.
Prof. Ninja: Also, take these 95 rare candies, This Mudkip two-way translator, these 5 Pokeballs, this Pokedex, and this book on catching Pokemon.
Jiraiya 2.0: Wow, thanks a million.
Prof. Ninja: You're welcome. Good luck. Bye.
Jiraiya 2.0: Thanks again. Bye.
Narrator: Jiraiya 2.0 puts the translator on Mudkip.
Mudkip: Hi.
Jiraiya 2.0: Hello.
Mudkip: Will you nickname me?
Jiraiya 2.0: Sure. What would you like to be called?
Mudkip: Muddy.
Jiraiya 2.0: Ok.
Muddy: How are you going to divide the rare candies?
Jiraiya 2.0: I'm going to give you 55, 10 to myself, and I'm going to save the other 30.
Narrator: Jiraiya 2.0 divides the rare candies the way he said he would. Jiraiya 2.0 and Muddy elevate. Jiraiya 2.0 and Muddy's stats increase. Muddy evolves into a Marshtomp then a Swampert.
Muddy: Cool. Thanks, Jiraiya. Would it be ok if I called you J?
Jiraiya 2.0: You're welcome, and sure.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 18, 2010)

Was Prof. Ninja just standing there in the trees?

Also, I didn't know Ninja was a type of tree.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 18, 2010)

Ninja trees are the best type of trees. They kill people.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 21, 2010)

Chapter 46

Narrator: Jiraiya 2.0 catches a Wurple, an Eevee, a Ditto, and a Magnamite. He uses his rare candies. He gets his entire party (including himself and Muddy) up to level 100. He heads to Konoha.
Narrator: Back to Naruto's team.
Shikamaru: Does anyone think it's weird that we haven't done anything for a while?
Everyone else: Nope.
Dax: Remeber when we all died for a second?
Naruto: Yeah, now that was weird.
Narrator: Jiraiya 2.0 arrives.
Naruto: You look different, did you get a haircut?
Jiraiya 2.0: No, my hair actually got much longer.
Lee: Do you have wings?
Jiraiya 2.0: Yep, I have flaming wings now.
Tenten: Don't forget your second set of hands.
Jiraiya 2.0: Yeah, they're pretty sweet.
Shikamaru: It's great and all, but how did you get those changes?
Jiraiya 2.0: I evolved.
Shikamaru: Evolved?
Jiraiya 2.0: Yep.
Naruto: My team is getting pretty powerful.
Lee: Yeah.
Naruto: We should do a ranking tournament.
Everyone else: Yeah!
Narrator: Kiba and Akumaru arrive.
Kiba: Can I join your team?
Naruto: Sure.
Battle Announcer: First match: Naruto vs. Tenten!
Shikamaru: Who are you?
Battle Announcer: I'm the battle announcer for this tournament.
Shikamaru: Ok then.
Naruto: So it's me vs. Tenten?
Battle Announcer: Yep.
Narrator: 5 seconds pass. Tenten is rushed to the hospital by Kiba.
Battle Announcer: Ummm... I guess Naruto wins.
Naruto: It was pretty lucky that that stray spray of arrows hit Tenten.
Neji: I'm back.
Shikamaru: How was your por... I mean football?
Neji: Good. What's up with you?
Shikamaru: We're doing a ranking tournament.
Neji: Cool. 3 questions. 1. Why is Jiraiya alive again? 2. Why does he look different? 3. Who's the guy with the mic.?
Shikamaru: 1. We don't know. 2. He evolved. 3. He's our tournament announcer.
Neji: Ok then.
Battle Announcer: Are you a contender in this tournament?
Neji: Yes.
Battle Announcer: You're Neji right?
Neji: Yep.
Battle Announcer: Battle 2: Dax vs. Neji!
Dax: You're going down!
Neji: Oh, it's on!

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 22, 2010)

So, it's an ARENA starring ANIME charaters?

And Jiraya is NEW and a CHALLENGER that's a NINJA?


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 23, 2010)

To Stone: It's just a tournament to rank the ninja in Naruto's team. The results will be funny.

To Raideisdead: Thx.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 25, 2010)

Chapter 47

Dax: OMFG!!!
Neji: What?
Dax: Naked women!!!
Neji: So what?
Dax: I mean, naked men!!!
Neji: Really? Where?
Dax: Right behind you.
Narrator: Neji turns around. Dax charges at Neji. Neji quickly turns back around and strikes Dax in the chest.
Dax: How did you know?
Neji: I have Byakugan.
Dax: Oh. New plan: Ramen Style: Ramen Clone Jutsu!
Narrator: 20 Ramen Clones appear. The clones jump at Neji.
Neji: Rotation!
Narrator: Neji's rotation destroys the clones.
Dax: There's my opening! Ramen Style: Ramen Geyser!
Neji: What?!
Narrator: A geyser of ramen shoots out of the ground underneath Neji. Neji is propulsed into the air.
Dax: Ramen Style: Ramen Waterfall!
Narrator: A waterfall made of ramen smashes Neji into the ground. Neji is laying, face-up, in a huge puddle of ramen.
Dax: Game over! Ramen Style: Boil!
Narrator: The puddle starts boiling. Neji gets severely burnt.
Battle Announcer: The winner is Dax! Battle 3: Shikamaru vs. Kiba!
Shikamaru: Kiba isn't here.
Battle Announcer: Kiba is disqualified! Shikamaru wins! Battle 4: Jiraiya 2.0 vs. Lee!
Jaraiya 2.0: Hey Lee, what do you say when you want to give up?
Lee: I surrender.
Battle Announcer: Jiraiya 2.0 wins by forfeit! 
Lee: Dammit!
Battle Announcer: Time for Round 2! Battle 1: Naruto vs. Dax!
Dax: Naruto, I'll give you a bowl of ramen if you surrender.
Naruto: Ok, I surrender.
Battle Announcer: Dax wins by forfeit! Battle 2: Jiraiya 2.0 vs. Shikamaru!
Jiraiya 2.0: Go, Muddy (Swampert), Sparky (Magnezone), Blair (Flareon), Drillo (Beedrill), and Ditts (Ditto)!
Shikamaru: I'm too lazy to defeat all 6 of you, I surrender.
Battle Announcer: Jiraiya 2.0 wins by forfeit! Round 3 starts now! Final Battle: Dax vs. Jiraiya 2.0!

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 25, 2010)

So. Much. Ramen.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 25, 2010)

Chapter 48

Jiraiya 2.0: You don't stand a chance.
Dax: Ramen Style: Ramen Clone Jutsu!
Narrator: 20 ramen clones appear.
Jiraiya 2.0: You could have 1000 clo...
Dax: Harem Jutsu!
Narrator: Dax and his 20 clones transform into naked women. Blood shoots out of Jiraiya 2.0's nose. Jiraiya 2.0 faints from blood loss.
Battle Announcer: Dax is the champion!
Dax: Yay! Go me! Go me!
Shikamaru: Congrats.
Dax: Thanks. Oh, and Naruto, thanks for teaching me Harem Jutsu.
Naruto: No problem.
Narrator: Hand in hand, Kiba and Tenten return from the hospital.
Shikamaru: Are you guys together?
Kiba: Yes.
Tenten: Isn't it wonderful?
Shikamaru: Yeah it's great, but how did this happen?
Kiba: Tenten was sedated, I thought she wouldn't hear me whispering in her ear.
Tenten: He said "I love you, Tenten."
Kiba: Then she mumbled "I love you too."
Tenten: Then he whispered "Really?"
Kiba: Then she mumbled "I always have."
Tenten: Then he whispered "Me too."
Kiba: Then she fell back into sedation.
Tenten: When I came to, I thought I had dreamt it.
Kiba: But when she looked into my eyes, she knew.
Tenten: It turns out we've always loved each other, but we both thought that the other one didn't.
Shikamaru: That's wonderful.
Naruto: You guys, that's awesome!
Lee: That's really great.
Kiba: So who won?
Shikamaru: Dax.
Kiba: Who?
Tenten: He's some guy with ramen powers who joined our team.
Kiba: Cool.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 26, 2010)

So. Much. Bloody ramen.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol, that's pretty funny.


----------



## DittoDude (Oct 8, 2010)

Chapter 49

Shikamaru: Where have you been since the dancing with Tenten's team?
Kiba: Oh yeah, Sasuke...
Naruto: SASUKE?!!! What about him? What? What?
Kiba: As I was saying, Sasuke killed a group of people, so Choji got a team of those people's loved ones together, to kill Sasuke.
Naruto: KILL HIM?!!! No, we have to bring him back!!! Lead me to him now!!!
Kiba: I'll need some of his clothes.
Narrator: Neji pulls out a pair of underwear.
Neji: These are his. Will these work?
Kiba: Sure.
Tenten: Why did you have those?
Neji: I like to smell them.
Everyone except Neji: What?!
Neji: I mean, I thought we might need to track him.
Everyone except Neji: Oh, ok then.
Shikamaru (thinking): Poor Neji.
Kiba: Akamaru's locked on to his scent.
Naruto: Great! C'mon everybody let's go!
Dora: C'mon let's get to it, I know tha...
Naruto: Mr. T Style: T Cannon!
Narrator: Dora has died.
Boots: Thank you so much!
Naruto: Wasn't she your friend?
Boots: No, she raped me every night!
Naruto: Ummm... You're welcome I guess.
Kiba: You ready?
Naruto: Yep.
Kiba: Ok then, let's go.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Oct 17, 2010)

Chapter 50

Boots: Finally, no more raping!
Diego, Kai-Lan, and Lauren: That's what you think!
Narrator: Diego, Kai-Lan, and Lauren gang rape Boots. Naruto's team arrives where Jugo and Choji are fighting.
Shikamaru: Hi, Choji.
Choji: Hi, Shikam...
Jugo: Piston Punch!
Narrator: Choji's head explodes.
Shikamaru: No!!!
Narrator: Choji reappears.
Shikamaru: What?!
Choji: Whenever I die, God let's me come back.
Shikamaru: Ok then.
Jugo: I've killed him 56 f***ing times!!!
Choji: You are so going down! It's 9 vs. 1!
Narrator: 10 seconds pass. Jugo has died.
Naruto: That was easy.
Narrator: Resurrected Asuma appears.
Shikamaru: Hi, Asuma.
Choji: Shikamaru, that's not Asuma.
Shikamaru: (turns around) What?
Choji: Duck!
Narrator: Shikamaru ducks. Asuma's blade misses Shikamaru's head by a centimeter.
Shikamaru: I see.
Narrator: Shikamaru stabs Asuma's arm with a kunai attached with a paper bomb. Shikamaru jumps away. The paper bomb explodes, blowing off Asuma's arm.
Naruto: Let's do this!
Shikamaru: No, he's mine.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Oct 19, 2010)

Chapter 51

Asuma: This is going to be interesting.
Shikamaru: Indeed.
Asuma: Gonna shadow posses me?
Shikamaru: Yep.
Narrator: Shikamaru's shadow connects to Asuma's from behind.
Shikamaru: That was easy.
Asuma: Oh shit!
Shikamaru: Who want's to kill him?
Lee: Can I do it? Please? I never get to do anything!
Shikamaru: Sure.
Lee: Tenten, give me a sword.
Tenten: Sure.
Narrator: Tenten gives Lee a katana. Lee holds the sword right next to Asuma's neck.
Shikamaru: Ready?
Lee: Ready.
Narrator: Shikamaru releases the possesion. Lee decapitates Asuma. Asuma turns to ash.
Lee: Go teamwork!
Shikamaru: Ummm... Yeah.
Narrator: Suigetsu appears.
Suigetsu: You look a lot like the guy I just killed.
Lee: Me?
Suigetsu: Yep.
Lee: Did you kill Gai?
Suigetsu: I killed a guy in a green jumpsuit, with bowl shaped hair and bushy eyebrows.
Lee: That was my sensei!!! I'm gonna kill you!!!
Suigetsu: Two jumpsuit weirdos in one day?!
Lee: You're going down!!!

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Oct 19, 2010)

Why did he turn to ash?

Because he smokes alot?


----------



## DittoDude (Oct 21, 2010)

When the reincarnated people "die" they turn to ash.


----------



## DittoDude (Oct 21, 2010)

Chapter 52

Lee: Fire Style: Fire Ball!
Narrator: Lee shoots a fire ball at Suigetsu. Suigetsu dodges.
Neji: Since when can you do that?!
Lee: What are you talking about? I've always been able to do this.
Neji: No, you can only use Taijutsu.
Lee: That was a Genjutsu I put on you.
Neji: Really?
Lee: Yeah, I'm a master of all three types of jutsus.
Neji: Ok then.
Suigetsu: I'll still beat you.
Lee: No you won't!
Narrator: Lee runs toward Suigetsu and slices at him with his sword.
Suigetsu: Hydration Jutsu!
Narrator: Suigetsu's body becomes entirely liquid. Lee's sword passes through Suigetsu's body harmlessly.
Lee: Lightning Style: Armor!
Narrator: Lee's body becomes covered in lightning chakra. He kicks Suigetsu. The kick neutralizes Suigetsu's Hydration Jutsu and knocks him to the ground.
Lee: Bye-bye.
Narrator: Lee decapitates Suigetsu with his sword. Lee turns off his armor.
Naruto: Nice!
Lee: Thanks.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Oct 23, 2010)

Chapter 53

Narrator: Now over to Sasuke and Kakashi.
Sasuke: This ought to be fun.
Kakashi: Indeed.
Sasuke: Amaterasu!
Narrator: Black fire appears on Kakashi's arm.
Kakashi: Kamui!
Narrator: The black fire and Kakashi's arm are sent to another dimension.
Sasuke: Amaterasu!
Narrator: Black fire appears on Kakashi's leg.
Kakashi: Kamui!
Narrator: The black fire and Kakashi's leg are sent to another dimension. Sasuke and Kakashi are getting exausted.
Sasuke: Summoning: Snake!
Narrator: A giant snake appears. Sasuke passes out.
Kakashi: Kamui!
Narrator: The snake's head is sent to another dimension. Kakashi passes out. Now back to Naruto's team.
Shikamaru: So Lee, why didn't you use Ninjutsu against Garra?
Lee: I did, you just didn't know.
Shikamaru: How did he win?
Lee: He didn't.
Shikamaru: He didn't?
Lee: Nope.
Shikamaru: Then what really happened?
Lee: I used a powerful Genjutsu that made him pass out.
Shikamaru: But you guys had a pretty long battle.
Lee: I made everyone see that battle. The real battle was over in the first 5 seconds.
Shikamaru: Wow, you're good.
Lee: Also, Shino is female.
Everyone execpt Lee: What?!!!
Lee: I was bored, so I made everyone, including herself, think she was a male.
Shikamaru: You're a little disturbed.
Lee: You don't know the half of it.
Narrator: Konohamaru appears.
Konohamaru: Hi, Boss!
Naruto: Hi, Konohamaru.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Oct 26, 2010)

Lee's a sick fuck, isn't he?


----------



## DittoDude (Oct 28, 2010)

Absolutely.


----------



## DittoDude (Oct 28, 2010)

Chapter 54

Narrator: Now back over to Sasuke and Kakashi. Tsunade appears.
Tsunade: Kakashi?! Holy shit!!!
Narrator: Tsunade kneels down. Tsunade starts to heal Kakashi. A ninja silently appears behind Tsunade.
???: Hello, Tsunade.
Narrator: Tsunade looks back.
Tsunade: Hello, Nax.
Nax: How are your debts?
Tsunade: Not great.
Nax: You still owe me 25,000 ryo.
Tsunade: I know. Is that why you're here?
Nax: No.
Tsunade: Then why?
Nax: I'm Cax's aunt.
Tsunade: Who?
Nax: Cax was killed by Naruto and Jiraiya.
Tsunade: And?
Nax: Our family has been trying to avenge him, three have failed.
Tsunade: And now you're going to try?
Nax: Yep.
Tsunade: So why are you here?
Nax: I just told you.
Tsunade: I mean with me.
Nax: I'm here to collect Sasuke.
Tsunade: What?!
Nax: I'm forming a team.
Tsunade: I won't let you take him!
Nax: Too late.
Tsunade: What?!
Nax: I'm a hair clone. Bye.
Narrator: The Nax clone disappears.
Tsunade: Shit!!!
Narrator: Naruto's team appears.
Naruto: Where's Sasuke?
Tsunade: Ummm... He got away.
Naruto: Damn!
Narrator: Kakashi regains consciousness.
Kakashi: What happened? Did I win?
Tsunade (thinking): Oh yeah, I should be healing him.
Tsunade: Don't talk, you need medical attention.
Narrator: Tsunade continues healing Kakashi. 5 minutes pass. Kakashi is no longer bleeding.
Tsunade: Well, you'll live.
Kakashi: Thanks, Lady Tsunade. Guess my ninja days are over.
Shikamaru: Don't be so sure.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Oct 29, 2010)

what will happen next?

DUN DUN DUN!


----------



## DittoDude (Oct 29, 2010)

Chapter 55

Kakashi: What's that mean?
Shikamaru: I have a plan. To the Hidden Sand Village!
Narrator: Naruto's team starts toward the Hidden Sand Village. They arrive.
Garra: Hi, Naruto. What brings you here?
Naruto: I don't know.
Garra: What?
Shikamaru: We need to see Kankuro.
Garra: Ok, follow me.
Narrator: Naruto's team follows Gaara to his mansion.
Garra: Kankuro!
Narrator: Kankuro appears.
Kankuro: Yes?
Garra: These guys wanna see you.
Kankuro: What's up.
Shikamaru: We need a puppet leg and a puppet arm.
Kankuro: Sure, follow me.
Narrator: Naruto's team follows Kankuro to a puppet shop.
Puppet Shop Owner: Hello. May I help you?
Shikamaru: We need an arm and a leg.
Puppet Shop Owner: Plain?
Shikamaru: No, we need ones that chakra can run through.
Puppet Shop Owner: Ok.
Narrator: The puppet shop owner gives Shikamaru a puppet arm and a puppet leg.
Puppet Shop Owner: That will be 3,200 ryo.
Narrator: Shikamaru gives the puppet shop owner 3,200 ryo.
Shikamaru: Thank you.
Puppet Shop Owner: No, thank you.
Narrator: Naruto's team leaves the shop.
Kakashi: Now what?
Shikamaru: You'll see.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Nov 1, 2010)

Kakashi should get auto mail


----------



## DittoDude (Nov 7, 2010)

That's pretty much what he will get.


----------



## DittoDude (Nov 7, 2010)

Chapter 56

Shikamaru: Tsunade, now you use some medical ninjutsu to attach the puppet limbs to Kakashi's stumps.
Tsunade: Ok.
Narrator: Tsunade uses some medical ninjutsu to attach the puppet limbs to Kakashi's stumps.
Kakashi: Wow, this is awesome! Thanks, Shikamaru.
Tsunade: What about me? I helped too.
Kakashi: Thank you, Lady Tsunade.
Tsunade: That's better.
Kakashi: Can I still use jutsu?
Shikamaru: Since chakra can flow through them, you can.
Kakashi: Shikamaru, you're a genius.
Shikamaru: Thanks.
Narrator: Now over to Nax.
Nax: Let's see Sasuke, Haku, Chiyo, and Gai. The team's looking pretty good.
Narrator: Sasuke regains consciousness.
Sasuke: Where am I?
Nax: I saved you from being taken back to the Hidden Leaf Village.
Sasuke: Why?
Nax: I'm forming a team to defeat Naruto and his team.
Sasuke: And you want me to join?
Nax: Yes please.
Sasuke: Sure, I'll join.
Nax: Great.
Sasuke: Where's my team?
Nax: They died.
Sasuke: Who's on my new team?
Nax: My team.
Sasuke: Fine, who's on your team?
Nax: So far, you, me, Haku, Chiyo, and Gai.
Sasuke: Haku's dead.
Nax: It's a clone.
Sasuke: Full powered?
Nax: Yep.
Sasuke: How?
Nax: All I need to do is get a lock of thier hair, draw a circle with thier blood, put the hair in the middle, and pump it full of chakra.
Sasuke: Cool.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Nov 13, 2010)

Chapter 57

Sasuke: What's the plan?
Nax: We need a few more people.
Sasuke: Anybody in mind?
Nax: Nope. You?
Sasuke: Jugo told me about someone. What was his name? Ki... Hov... Nol... Nolvin!
Nax: Nolvin?
Sasuke: I think he lives in the Sound Village.
Nax: Ok then, to the Sound Village!
Narrator: Nax and her team head to the Sound Village. They arrive.
Nax: Where do you think he is?
Sasuke: Let's ask around.
Nax: Excuse me sir?
Sound Villager: Yes?
Nax: Do you know a Nolvin?
Sound Villager: Yeah, he's my cousin.
Nax: Can you lead us to him?
Sound Villager: Sure.
Narrator: The Sound Villager leads Nax and her team to Nolvin.
Nolvin: Hi, Karop, who are these people?
Karop: They wanted to see you.
Nolvin: Hello.
Nax: Hello.
Nolvin: How may I help you?
Sasuke: You know Jugo, right?
Nolvin: Yes.
Sasuke: He was killed.
Nolvin: What?!
Sasuke: We are forming a team to avenge Jugo. Would you like to join?
Nolvin: Definitely, he was one of my closest friends.
Sasuke: Great.
Nax: It's getting pretty late, do you know a place where we could stay?
Nolvin: You can stay with me and Karop.
Nax: Cool, thanks a lot.
Nolvin: No problem, let me show you to your room.
Narrator: Nolvin leads Nax, Sasuke, Gai, Chiyo, and Haku to a room. Nolvin leaves.
Nax: Nice trick.
Sasuke: The Jugo one?
Nax: Yeah.
Sasuke: I'm good, aren't I?
Nax: Yep.
Sasuke: Night.
Nax: Night.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Nov 15, 2010)

Oooh. Nax is tricky.


----------



## DittoDude (Nov 15, 2010)

You mean Sasuke?


----------



## DittoDude (Nov 17, 2010)

Chapter 58

Narrator: Nax and her team wake up the next morning.
Nax: Any other ideas, y'know for teammates.
Sasuke: Let's ask Nolvin.
Narrator: Nax and Sasuke go into Nolvin's room.
Sasuke: Hi.
Nolvin: What's up?
Sasuke: Know any good shinobi?
Nolvin: Karop does.
Sasuke: Why?
Nolvin: He's the academy teacher.
Sasuke: So he's knows a lot of genin?
Nolvin: He's taught for a long time. He's sure to know some good shinobi.
Nax: Ok then, let's ask him.
Narrator: Nax, Sasuke, and Nolvin go to Karop's room.
Karop: Yes?
Nolvin: Know any powerful shinobi?
Karop: Well, 6 years ago I taught someone named Darry, and 13 years ago I taught someone named Zazan. They both became very powerful.
Sasuke: How do they fight?
Karop: Darry is good with all the elements, and Zazan is an amazing genjutsu user.
Sasuke: Great.
Karop: Y'know, I'm pretty powerful.
Sasuke: Would you like to join?
Karop: Yes.
Nax: Great, now let's go get Darry and Zazan!
Karop: Ok.
Narrator: Karop leads the rest of the team to Darry's house. Karop knocks on the door. Darry answers.
Darry: Hello, Karop Sensei.
Karop: Hello.
Darry: How may I help you?
Karop: Would you like to join a team?
Darry: With you?
Karop: Yes.
Darry: Definitely.
Karop: Great. Now to recruit Zazan.
Narrator: Karop leads the rest of the team to Zazan's house. Karop knocks. Zazan answers.
Zazan: Hello, Karop.
Karop: Hello.
Zazan: What's up?
Karop: We're forming a team...
Zazan: And you want me to join?
Karop: Yep. Will you?
Zazan: Sure.
Karop: Great!

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Nov 20, 2010)

Chapter 59

Nax: You think 9 strong is good enough?
Sasuke: One more?
Nax: Sounds good.
Sasuke: Any ideas?
Darry: I have one.
Karop: Who?
Darry: You remember my friend, Caveras?
Karop: The taijutsu guy?
Darry: No, the water user.
Karop: Long blue hair?
Darry: Yep, that's him.
Karop: Where is he?
Darry: He's being held prisoner by a tribe of bandits.
Karop: You want us to go save him?
Darry: Yes please.
Karop: Is that ok with you guys?
Sasuke: Sure, lead the way.
Darry: Me?
Sasuke: Yep.
Darry: Great.
Narrator: Darry leads the team to the bandits.
Sasuke (in a whisper): Where is he?
Darry (in a whisper): He's undergound.
Sasuke (in a whisper): How do we get to him?
Darry (in a whisper): There's the entrance, but it's being guarded by those two guys. 
Narrator: Darry points to a hole being guarded by two bandits.
Sasuke (in a whisper): Not a problem. Zazan, would you do the honors?
Zazan (in a whisper): Sure.
Narrator: Zazan presses his temples. The two guards kill each other.
Sasuke: Nice.
Zazan: Thanks.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Nov 21, 2010)

Chapter 60

Narrator: The team enters the bandit hideout.
Sasuke (in a whisper): Karop, you see those two guys up there?
Karop (in a whisper): Yep.
Sasuke (in a whisper): Your turn to prove yourself.
Karop (in a whisper): Ok.
Narrator: Karop unsheathes his twin scimitars, runs towards the two guards, jumps, kicks their swords out of their hands, and slices off their heads.
Karop: Was that good?
Sasuke: Yep.
Narrator: The team walks to a triple fork in the road.
Sasuke: 3 paths means three teams. It's your call, Nax.
Nax: Me, Haku, and Chiyo. You, Zazan, and Gai. Nolvin, Karop, and Darry. Agreed?
Sasuke: Sure.
Narrator: Nax's team walks down the middle path. Sasuke's team walks down the right path. Nolvin's team walks down the left path.
Nax (in a whisper): Chiyo, assassinate the two guards on the left. Haku, kill the guard on the right.
Narrator: Chiyo sends Mother and Father at the two guards on the left. Mother stabs one through the heart and Father slices the other's head off. Haku throws 6 senbon through the right guard's throat.
Nax: Return.
Narrator: Haku and Chiyo return to Nax. 
Nax: Damn, only a crate full of swords down this path.
Narrator: Over to Sasuke.
Sasuke (in a whisper): Gai, kill that guard.
Narrator: Gai runs up to the guard, grabs his head, and smashes it into the wall.
Sasuke: Return.
Narrator: Gai returns to Sasuke.
Zazan: Why do you talk to him like that?
Sasuke: He's a reincarnation.
Zazan: He's mindless?
Sasuke: Yep, he just follows orders.
Zazan: Cool.
Sasuke: Zazan, go scout.
Zazan: Ok.
Narrator: Zazan walks to the end of the hall. Zazan sees a room full of bandits.
Zazan (using telepathy): Sasuke, there's a room full of bandits, should I kill them? To reply just think.
Sasuke (thinking): How are you doing this?
Zazan (using telepathy): I have telepathy. So, should I kill them?
Sasuke (thinking): Sure.
Zazan (using telepathy): Ok.
Narrator: Zazan presses his temples. All the bandits slit thier own throats. Zazan walks back to Sasuke.
Sasuke: All done?
Zazan: Yep.
Sasuke: Great.
Narrator: Over to Nolvin.
Nolvin (in a whisper): Darry, you wanna take those two?
Darry (in a whisper): Sure. Earth Style: Crab Claws.
Narrator: Claws made of earth form on Darry's hands. Danny jumps at the guards, kicks them to the ground, and snips off their heads.
???: Darry?!
Darry: Hi, Caveras, what's up?
Caveras (speaking sarcastically): Not much, I got captured, tortured, the usual.
Darry: Why didn't you use a jutsu to break out?
Caveras: The leader put a seal on me.
Darry: He did?
Narrator: Someone drops down from the ceiling.
???: Yep, I did.
Narrator: Spikes, that shot up from the ground, stab Darry. Darry passes out.
Karop: You mother f***er!!!
Narrator: Karop unsheaths his scimitars, jumps, and throws one of the scimitars at the bandit leader. The bandit leader deflects the scimitar with his broadsword. Karop lands and stabs the bandit leader in the stomach. The bandit leader punches Karop across the room.
Karop: Now!
Narrator: Nolvin aims his palm at the scimitar in the bandit leader's stomach and rotates his hand 180 degrees. The scimitar rotates 180 degrees. Nolvin thrusts his hand up. The scimitar slices the bandit leader from his stomach all the way up. The bandit leader falls over dead.
Nolvin: Karop, you heal Darry while I release Caveras.
Karop: Sure.
Narrator: Nolvin releases Caveras while Karop heals Darry.
Caveras: Is Darry gonna be all right?
Nolvin: Don't worry, Karop is an excellent healer.
Karop: All done.
Darry: Thanks, Karop.
Karop: No prob.
Caveras: Karop, do you know how to release seals?
Karop: Sure do.
Caveras: Will you come release this one?
Karop: Sure.
Narrator: Karop releases the seal on Caveras's back.
Caveras: Thanks.
Karop: No prob.
Nolvin and Darry: *cough*
Caveras: And Thanks to you guys too.
Nolvin and Darry: No prob.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Nov 23, 2010)

Naruto's Team Tier List:

1. Lee
2. Naruto
3. Jiraiya 2.0
4. Kakashi
5. Dax
6. Neji
7. Shikamaru
8. Choji
9. Kiba
10. Tenten

Note: Tsunade and Konohamaru will leave in chapter 61.

Nax's Team Tier List:

1. Sasuke
2. Zazan
3. Nax
4. Nolvin
5. Caveras
6. Gai
7. Darry
8. Haku
9. Chiyo
10. Karop


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Nov 27, 2010)

Epic!!! Are you taking requests? If so, could you make Choji fight Haku and Tenten fight Darry?


----------



## DittoDude (Nov 27, 2010)

I can do the Haku Vs. Choji, but Tenten is in a specific fight, sorry.


----------



## DittoDude (Jan 10, 2011)

Chapter 61

Sasuke: I think were ready to take on Naruto and his team.
Narrator: Over to Naruto's team.
Tsunade: Okay, I'm going back to the village. Konohamaru, you're coming too.
Konohamaru: Why?
Tsunade: You and your team have a big mission on Tuesday, and you need to rest.
Konohamaru: But I want to stay.
Tsunade: Fine then. Your team can go to the Village of Candy without you.
Narrator: Tsunade starts to walk away.
Konohamaru: Wait, I changed my mind I wanna go back.
Tsunade: Ok then.
Narrator: Tsunade and Konohamaru leave.
Kakashi: Are we going back too?
Naruto: Well, we aren't staying here. Anybody have any ideas where Sasuke might be?
Kiba: No, but Akamaru could find him. He'll just need...
Shikamaru: An article of clothing. Choji let Akamaru smell the pair of Sasuke's underwhere you carry around. Seriously, this use a dog to find Sasuke thing happens a lot in this fan...
Narrator: I take control of Shikamaru.
Shikamaru (controlled by the Narrator): ...tastic adventure we're having.
Narrator: I give Shikamaru control of himself again.
Kiba: Yeah, it sure does.
Narrator: Choji pulls out a pair of Sasuke's underwear. He let's Akamaru sniff them.
Kiba: He's got 'im.
Narrator: Naruto and his team follow Akamaru to Sasuke's location. Naruto and his team drop down from a tree. Sasuke's team turns around.
Sasuke: Hello, Naruto.
Naruto: Hello.

To be continued.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Jan 10, 2011)

Battle down!!!!


----------



## StoneCliff (Jan 11, 2011)

I want Sasuke to fight Torao!


----------



## DittoDude (Jan 11, 2011)

From which fanfic?


----------



## DittoDude (Jan 11, 2011)

Chapter 62

Kakashi: Are we going to do that 1-on-1 thing again?
Sasuke: Sure. Everyone pick an opponent.
Nax: I'll take your old Sensei.
Kakashi: Ok, I'm game.
Nolvin: I'll take the girl with the bun in her hair.
Tenten: Me?
Nolvin: Yeah.
Kiba: I'm fighting with her.
Nolvin: Ok, Karop you're with me.
Karop: Ok.
Zazan: I'll take the guy in the green.
Lee: Me?
Zazan: Yep.
Lee: Ok.
Darry: (points at Dax) I'll take you.
Dax: Ok.
Caveras: (points at Shikamaru) I'll take you.
Shikamaru: Ok.
Sasuke: Guy, you get Jiraiya. Chiyo, you get Neji. Haku, you get Choji. I've got Naruto.
Naruto: Just like old times.
Sasuke: Sure is.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Mar 3, 2011)

Chapter 63

Narrator: Everybody was about to separate for their battles when suddenly a rift opened.
Naruto: What the hell is that!
Shikamaru: It appears to be a dimensional rip.
Naruto: What?
Shikamaru: A portal to another dimension.
Naruto: Cool!
Narrator: An Oompa Loompa comes through the rift.
Oompa Loompa: Oompa Loompa doom-pa-dee-do
I have a...
Naruto: Rasengan!
Narrator: The Oompa Loompa has died. Goku (wearing nothing on his lower half) comes through the rift. Due to his huge nosebleed, Neji passes out.
Goku: You killed my pet!!! Now I have to go find those f***ing dragon testic... I mean balls!
Narrator: Chi-chi (wearing nothing but a pair of bunny ears) comes through the rift.
Chi-chi: Goku, we were in the middle of something!!!
Goku: Oh yeah, sorry about that Chi-chi.
Narrator: Goku picks up the Oompa Loompa. Goku and Chi-chi walk back through the rift.
Kakashi: That was strange.
Shikamaru: Indeed.
Narrator: A masked man with pitch black skin, purple hair, and a blue and white jumpsuit comes through the rift.
Masked Man (in Naruto’s voice): I am Oturan, future Hokage of the Hidden Leaf Village.
Naruto: I’m the future Hokage of the Hidden Leaf Village!!!
Oturan: You look remarkably similar to myself.
Narrator: Oturan removes his mask.
Kiba: He’s right!
Shikamaru: Yeah, except for the colors, you look exactly alike. Are you from some alternate universe?
Oturan: I believe so. You remind me of Uramakihs, one of my closest friends.
Kakashi: It seems that in this alternate universe our names are spelled backwards and our color sets are reversed.
Shikamaru: Interesting.
Oturan: You seem to be correct. So your name must be Kakashi?
Kakashi: Correct. So you have a sensei named Ihsakak?
Oturan: Indeed.
Shikamaru: You seem rather intelligent, are intellects also reversed?
Oturan: I do not believe so. Uramakihs is very smart, and you seem quite intelligent.
Shikamaru: Then why are your and Naruto’s reversed?
Oturan: Do you think it might have something to do with the 9-headed-fox sealed inside me? The 3rd Hokage told me it granted great knowlage.
Shikamaru: That must be it. Naruto has the 9-tailed-fox sealed inside him. So the tailed demons are headed demons in your dimension. Interesting.
Oturan: Do your Jinchuuriki have incredible healing factors like ours?
Kakashi: Indeed they do. They also get huge chakra and power boosts with each tail they release.
Oturan: Interesting. We get huge chakra and intelligence boosts. I must report this to Lady Edanust. Would you please join me?

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Mar 3, 2011)

oh god! your fanfic has turned into a sex-ridden one! Also, Anagrams? really?

THAT'S MY THING!


----------



## NarutoFan300 (May 14, 2011)

So they can interdimensionally travel.


----------



## DittoDude (May 14, 2011)

Well, an interdimensional rift opened...

So... Kinda


----------



## DittoDude (May 15, 2011)

Chapter 64

Sasuke: What about our battle?
Oturan: Are you not willing to let them leave?
Sasuke: No.
Oturan: I see. In that case, Summoning Jutsu: Toad Mouth Trap!
Narrator: A toad’s mouth appears around Sasuke and his team. Oturan and Naruto’s team run through the rift. The rift closes. Sasuke and his team break out of the toad’s mouth.
Sasuke: Dammit, they got away!
Narrator: Now over to Naruto in the other dimension.
Naruto: Do you guys have ramen?
Oturan: Yes.
Naruto: Where?
Oturan: In town.
Naruto: Can we go there?
Oturan: After we talk to Edanust.
Naruto: Who?
Shikamru: It’s their Tsunade.
Naruto: Oh, ok then.
Narrator: They arrive. Atanih runs up to them.
Atanih: Hi, Oturan.
Oturan: Hello, Atanih.
Narrator: They kiss.
Shikamaru: You guys are together?
Oturan: Indeed.
Shikamaru: Why is that so?
Oturan: Why? Are Naruto and Hinata not together?
Shikamaru: No.
Kiba: She clearly like him, but he’s too dense to notice.
Naruto: Are you calling me dumb?
Kiba: Um... No, I was saying you’re... um... a guy that likes ramen.
Naruto: Oh, ok then.
Kiba: See?
Oturan: I do.
Shikamaru: How did you two become an item?
Oturan: She was acting strange around me, so I asked her if she had feelings for me, and she said...
Atanih: That I had loved him from the second I saw him.
Shikamaru: So you’re together because you’re intelligent?
Oturan: I suppose so.
Atanih: Who are these people?
Oturan: They are parallel ninjas from another dimension.
Atanih: Really?
Oturan: Yes. Don’t they seem familiar?
Atanih: Oh yeah, they do. Where are you guys going?
Oturan: To see Lady Edanust.
Atanih: Can I come?
Oturan: Sure, Honey.
Narrator: They arrive at Lady Edanust’s palace. Enuzihs runs up to them.
Enuzihs: Atanih, you have been assigned a new mission. Go meet up with Uramakihs and Onihs.
Atanih: Ok, Lady Enuzihs.
Narrator: Atanih departs.
Enuzihs: Who are these people?
Oturan: Come with us. We’ll explain to you and Lady Edanust together.

To be continued.


----------



## rattler (May 20, 2011)

DittoDude said:


> Kakashi: Correct. So you have a sensei named *Ihsakak?*
> Oturan: Indeed.
> Shikamaru: You seem rather intelligent, are intellects also reversed?
> Oturan: I do not believe so. Uramakihs is very smart, and you seem quite intelligent.
> ...



Is a cock? lol

I think the 9-headed fox idea was clever.


----------



## DittoDude (May 20, 2011)

Oh wow, is a cock!

Also, thank you.


----------



## StoneCliff (May 20, 2011)

DittoDude said:


> Chapter 64
> 
> Sasuke: What about our battle?
> Oturan: Are you not willing to let them leave?
> ...




Why does The Narrator say "They Kiss"?


----------



## DittoDude (May 21, 2011)

How else would I inform you?


----------



## DittoDude (May 25, 2011)

Chapter 65

Narrator: Oturan explains the situation to Edanust and Enuzihs.
Edanust: That’s quite interest...
Narrator: Akuri bursts into the room.
Akuri: There’s a giant dinosaur attacking the town!!!
Edanust: What?!
Akuri: This rift just opened in the middle of town and a T-rex jumped out!
Edanust: Everyone, go stop that thing!!!
Narrator: Oturan and Naruto’s team run up to the roof of the mansion.
Neji: There it is!
Narrator: Neji points towards the T-rex. Everyone turns and sees a 50-foot tall T-rex.
Naruto: Mr. T Style: T Cannon!
T-rex (In a robotic voice): Mr. R Style: R Blast!
Narrator: The attacks collide.
Choji: It can talk?!
Shikamaru: Interesting.
Narrator: Mr. T appears in a cloud of smoke.
Mr. T: Nobody hurts my pet!!!
Naruto: Hi, Mr. T!
Mr. T: Oh, it’s you Naruto. Hello.
Naruto: You have a pet T-rex?!!! You just get cooler and cooler!
Mr. T: Not only is he my pet, he’s a member of Team Tiger.
Naruto: Team Tiger?
Mr. T: It’s a team of super powerful beings.
Naruto: Who’s in it?
Mr. T: Me, Mr. Eye, Mr. G, Mr. E, and My pet T-rex, Mr. R.
Naruto: Can I join?
Mr. T: No.
Naruto: Why not?
Mr. T: Um...
Shikamaru: Only tigers can join, right?
Mr. T: Yes... only tigers can join.
Naruto: Darn.

To be continued.


----------



## rattler (May 25, 2011)

DittoDude said:


> Chapter 65
> 
> Narrator: Oturan explains the situation to Edanust and Enuzihs.
> Edanust: That’s quite Interest...
> ...



Finally, you return to humor!

When will Eeb Rellik come in?


----------



## DittoDude (May 28, 2011)

Chapter 66

Narrator: Another rift opens. Goku flies out of it.
Goku: Now that Chi-chi’s satisfied, I’ve come to avenge Oompy!
Naruto: The green-haired, orange midget that I killed?
Goku: Kamehameha!
Mr. T: Mr. T Style: T Shield!
Narrator: An energy shield protects Naruto from the Kamehameha.
Goku: Hey, I was trying to kill him!
Mr. T: You’ll have to kill me first!
Goku: Fine! Super Kamehameha!
Mr. T: Mr. T Style: T Teleport!
Narrator: Mr. T teleports behind Goku.
Mr. T: Mr. T Style: T Cannon!
Narrator: Goku gets hit.
Goku: You’re stronger than I was expecting. Vegeta get over here!!!
Narrator: Vegeta flies through the rift.
Vegeta: What?
Goku: Fuse with me.
Vegeta: Fine.
Narrator: Goku and Vegeta preform the fuison dance. They fuse into Gogeta.
Gogeta: Instant Transmission!
Narrator: Gogeta teleports behind Mr. T.
Gogeta: Big Bang Kamehameha!
Narrator: Mr. T gets hit.
Mr. T: Mr. R, we’re gonna need to fuse.
Mr. R (In a robotic voice): Ok, papa.
Mr. T and Mr. R (In a robotic voice): Mr. TR Style: Fusion!
Narrator: Mr. T and Mr. R fuse into Mr. T-rex.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (May 30, 2011)

Chapter 67

Gogeta: We’ll still defeat you!
Mr. T-rex: I doubt that.
Gogeta: x10 Big Bang Kamehameha!
Narrator: Gogeta shoots a x10 Big Bang Kamehameha at Mr. T-rex.
Mr. T-rex: Mr. T-rex Style: T-rex Reflect!
Narrator: Mr. T-rex reflects the x10 Big Bang Kamehameha back at Gogeta.
Gogeta: Instant Transmission!
Narrator: Gogeta teleports behind Mr. T-rex.
Mr. T-rex: Mr. T-rex Style: Mr. T-rex Explosion!
Narrator: Mr. T-rex emits an explosion. Gogeta gets hit.
Gogeta: This is getting annoying! Super Saiyan!
Narrator: Gogeta goes Super Saiyan!
Gogeta: Kaio-ken!
Narrator: Gogeta Goes Kaio-ken.
Gogeta: Kaio-ken x10 Big Bang Kamehameha!
Narrator: Gogeta shoots a Kaio-ken x10 Big Bang Kamehameha at Mr. T-rex. Mr. T-rex gets hit.
Mr. T-rex: I see I have underestimated you. Team Tiger assemble!!!
Narrator: A cyclops and an eskimo appear.
Mr. T-rex: Mr. Eye, fuse with us!
Narrator: The cyclops jumps into the air, transforms into a giant eye, and fuses with Mr. T-rex.
Mr. T-rexclops: Now we are Mr. T-rexclops! Mr. G, power Mr. E up!
Narrator: A beam of light shines down from the clouds onto the eskimo. The eskimo grows to 50 ft.
Mr. T-rexclops: Team attack! Mr. G, blind him!
Narrator: A beam of light from the sky blinds Gogeta.
Mr. T-rexclops: Mr. E, freeze him!
Mr. E: Mr. E Style: E Freeze Beam!
Narrator: Mr. E shoots a beam of blue energy at Gogeta. Gogeta freezes solid.
Mr. T-rexclops: Mr. T-rexclops Style: T-rexclops Implosion Ball!
Narrator: Mr. T-rexclops shoots a slow-moving ball of energy at the frozen Gogeta. The attack connects. The frozen Gogeta Implodes.

To be continued.


----------



## Ejucayshinal (Jun 14, 2011)

*Reply*

I'm not sure if this could get more random right now


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't be so sure...

P.S. I like your sig.


----------



## droidsteel (Jun 19, 2011)

trippy, veeeeery trippy. I'll take what your takin' if it makes me write like that 

keep it up!


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 19, 2011)

Chapter 68

Narrator: Mr. E returns to normal size. Mr. T-rexclops splits back into Mr. T, Mr. Eye, and Mr. R.
Naruto: You guys have God on your team?
Mr. T: Yes.
Naruto: God’s a tiger?
Mr. T: Um...
Narrator: God appears.
God: Yes Naruto, I am.
Naruto: You don’t look like one.
God: This is my disguise.
Naruto: Prove it.
Narrator: God transforms into a tiger.
God: Is this enough proof?
Naruto: Yes.
Narrator: God transforms back.
Mr. T: I’m hungry, let’s go eat.
Naruto: Can I come?
Mr. T: Sorry Naruto, Team Tiger members only.
Naruto: Dang.
Mr. R (In a robotic voice): Can we go to Wendy’s, Papa?
Mr. T: Um... Sure.
Shikamaru: How is it that the T-rex can speak?
God: I morphed his vocal chords.
Shikamaru: Cool.
Mr. T: Well, bye you guys.
All Non-Team Tiger members: Bye.
Narrator: All of Team Tiger teleport away.
Oturan: Do events this strange always happen to you?
Shikamaru: Pretty much.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 21, 2011)

So, wendy's is now having you market their food?


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol

Selling out FTW!


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 22, 2011)

Chapter 69

Naruto: Hahaha! 69! Hahaha!
Shikamaru: What the hell are you talking about?
Naruto: I don’t know.
Shikamaru: Ok...
Naruto: Can we get ramen now?
Oturan: Sure.
Narrator: Oturan takes Naruto and his team to Ukarihci’s ramen.
Ukarihci: What can I get you guys today?
Oturan: Aren’t you curious about these strange new people?
Ukarihci: Nope.
Oturan: Why not?
Ukarihci: Money is money.
Oturan: Fair enough.
Narrator: The rift opens again. Master Roshi falls through it.
Master Roshi: Where the hell am I?
Ukarihci: If you’re not gonna buy some ramen then...
Master Roshi: Kamehameha!
Narrator: Ukarihci was killed by Master Roshi’s kamehameha.
Naruto: You just killed what was effectively Ichiraku!
Narrator: Naruto goes 8-tails.
Shikamaru (whispering to Oturan): Did Naruto just say effectively?
Oturan (whispering to Shikamaru): I believe so.
Shikamaru (whispering to Oturan): That’s kinda out of character.
Oturan (whispering to Shikamaru): Indeed.
Jiraiya 2.0: Naruto, calm down.
Narrator: Naruto returns to normal.
Naruto: Ok.
Jiraiya 2.0: Just like that?
Naruto: Yep.
Jiraiya 2.0: You should use harem jutsu on him.
Naruto: Why?
Jiraiya 2.0: He’s a huge pervert.
Naruto: How can you tell?
Jiraiya 2.0: All perverts can sense other perverts.
Naruto: Alright. Hey, old man!
Master Roshi: Yes?
Naruto: Shadow Clone Jutsu! Harem Jutsu!
Narrator: Master Roshi has died from bloodloss due to his nosebleed.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 22, 2011)

Again, why does the narrator say what happens instead of just putting it into parentheses

(StoneCliff out-logiced DittoDude)


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 25, 2011)

What difference does that make? They're just two different ways of informing the reader what has happened.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 25, 2011)

Chapter 70

Shikamaru: Does anybody have a plan to get back to our universe?
Naruto: I have a plan.
Shikamru: Really?
Naruto: Yep.
Shikamaru: Well?
Naruto: Step 1 - Eat ramen
           Step 2 - Do the chicken dance
           Step 3 - Eat more ramen
           Step 4 - Profit
Shikamaru: Ok... Anyone else?
Narrator: The rift opens again. Papa Smurf jumps out.
Papa Smurf: I am Papa Smurf, The Rift God!
Shikamaru: Can you take us back to our universe?
Papa Smurf: I will, if one of you guys gives me a blowjob.
Tenten: I guess that means me.
Papa Smurf: No, it means anyone but you.
Tenten: What?
Papa Smurf: I said guys.
Tenten: Oh, ok then.
Papa Smurf: So?
Neji: I’ll do it.
Naruto: Neji, you’re so brave!
Neji: Yes... Brave.
Narrator: Papa Smurf and Neji go behind a tree. They return after 10 minutes. Papa Smurf opens a rift to Naruto’s universe.
Papa Smurf: There you go.
Naruto: Thanks, Papa Smurf.
Oturan: Goodbye.
Naruto and his team: Bye, Oturan.
Narrator: Naruto and his team go through the rift and return to their own universe.
Naruto: My plan worked.
Shikamaru: Your plan was about eating ramen.
Naruto: Well, no one else had a plan.
Shikamaru: So?
Naruto: So mine must have worked.
Shikamaru: Fine, whatever.
Naruto: Score one for Naruto!

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 30, 2011)

Random Fanfic: Random, but without logic.


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 1, 2011)

Chapter 71

Naruto: Let’s go find Sasuke!
Narrator: Sasuke jumps out from behind a tree.
Sasuke: No need, I’m right here.
Shikamaru: Is the rest of your team here?
Narrator: Nax and the rest of her team jump out from behind trees.
Nax: Yes we are.
Shikamaru: I believe we were going to 1v1s.
Nax: Correct, and we had already chosen opponents.
Kakashi: Yep, I was yours.
Nax: Indeed.
Narrator: They seperate for their battles. Over to Darry and Dax.
Dax: My ramen powers will defeat you! Ramen Style: Ramen Wave!
Narrator: Darry dodges the titalwave of ramen.
Darry: No, my element mastery will defeat you! Fire Style: Flame Tornado!
Dax: Ramen Style: Ramen Dome!
Narrator: Dax creates a dome of ramen around himself to protect him from the tornado of fire.
Darry: Lightning Style: Lightning Strike!
Narrator: A lightning bolt shoots down from the sky and hits the dome of ramen. Dax gets electrocuted.
Dax: It’s gonna take more than a little lightning to beat me! Ramen Style: Ramen Swamp!
Narrator: A swamp of ramen appears under Darry.
Dax: Ramen Style: Noodle Anchor!
Narrator: A strong, heavy noodle raps around Darry’s legs. Darry starts to sink into the swamp.
Darry: Water Style: Gills!
Narrator: Darry grows gills.
Dax: Ramen Style Summoning: Noodle Octopus!
Narrator: An octopus appears in the ramen swamp. The octopus attacks Darry.
Darry: Wind Style: Wind Cutter!
Narrator: The octopus gets cut in half. Darry has reached the bottom of the swamp.
Dax: Ramen Style: Boil!
Narrator: The ramen swamp starts boiling. Darry is burned to death.
Dax: Ramen FTW!

To be continued.

Note: The match-ups are in Chapter 62.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 10, 2011)

Chapter 72

Narrator: Over to Caveras and Shikamaru.
Caveras: You're going down!
Shikamaru: Yeah, whatever. Can we just get this over with?
Caveras: Fine! Water Style: Geyser!
Narrator: A geyser sends Shikamaru towards Caveras.
Shikamaru: What a drag.
Narrator: Shikamaru throws a flash bomb. Caveras is blinded.
Caveras: Ah shit!
Narrator: Shikamaru lands.
Shikamaru: Shadow Possesion!
Narrator: Shikamaru posses Caveras.
Shikamaru: Shadow Strangle!
Narrator: Shikamaru’s shadow strangles Caveras to death.
Shikamaru: That was... easy.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 17, 2011)

Chapter 73

Narrator: Over to Haku vs. Choji.
Choji: You’re going down!
Haku: I think you will find that you are the one who’s going down. Demonic Ice: Crystal Ice Mirrors!
Narrator: Choji is surrounded by mirrors. Haku jumps from mirror to mirror cutting Choji with senbon. Choji has died. Haku walks out of a mirror and over to Choji’s corpse. Haku confirms Choji’s death. Haku’s mirrors disappear. Haku starts walking away. Choji comes back to life.
Choji: Sucka punch, bitch!
Narrator: Choji uses partial expansion jutsu on his hand and punches Haku from behind. Haku is knocked down to the ground.
Haku: Interesting, you must have a jutsu that makes you appear dead.
Choji: Actually, God just let’s me come back every time I die.
Haku: That seems unfair.
Choji: Yep. Expansion Jutsu! Human Boulder!
Narrator: Haku was flattened.
Choji: Winning!
Narrator: Charlie Sheen jumps out of a bush.
Charlie Sheen: If you wanna be like me, buy some of my cocaine.
Choji: You’re a drug dealer now?
Charlie Sheen: I guess so. How much you want?
Choji: None, users are loser!
Charlie Sheen (crying): Meanie! I’m not a loser! You’re just a big bully!
Narrator: Charlie Sheen runs away.
Choji: Pussy.

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, Charlie Sheen joke.

Relevant.

(Psst that was a lie, they totally aren't)


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 20, 2011)

Chapter 74

Narrator: Now for Nolvin and Karop vs. Tenten and Kiba.
Nolvin: You two don’t stand a chance!
Tenten: You can’t beat the power of love!
Narrator: Tenten throws 8 shuriken at Nolvin and Karop.
Nolvin: Bad choice.
Narrator: Nolvin raises his palm. The shuriken stop. Nolvin thrusts his palm in Tenten’s direction. The shuriken fly toward Tenten.
Tenten: What?!
Narrator: Tenten jumps to avoid the shuriken. Nolvin thrusts his palm up. The shuriken fly into Tenten.
Kiba: Tenten!
Nolvin: Time to die.
Narrator: Nolvin rotates his hand. The shuriken start spinning rapidly in Tenten’s flesh. Tenten dies of bloodloss.
Kiba: You killed Tenten! You f***ing bastard!!!
Narrator: Kiba goes Super Sayain.
Nolvin: What th...
Narrator: Kiba rips Nolvin’s heart out.
Karop: You monste...
Narrator: Kiba kicks Karop’s head off. Kiba returns to normal.
Kiba (crying): Tenten! Tenten!!!
Kiba (thinking): That Chiyo lady! She can revive dead people!
Kiba (shouting): Tenten, with God as my witness, I swear I will bring you back to life!!!

To be continued.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 21, 2011)

Does Kiba turn into a giant dog rather then a giant monkey?


----------



## DittoDude (Dec 29, 2011)

Chapter 75

Narrator: Over to Neji and Chiyo’s battle.
Chiyo: I shall defeat... Are you jacking off to a poster of Justin Bieber?
Neji: No, it’s a signed poster of Justin Bieber.
Chiyo: And that makes a difference how?
Neji: Because I can imagine him holding my p...
Chiyo: Stop!
Neji: What? I was just going to say pen.
Chiyo: Oh, ok th...
Neji: Which I can then imagine is my penis.
Chiyo: Alrighty then. Can we battle now?
Neji: Just give me 10 more seconds.
Chiyo: Um... Ok.
Neji: 10,9,8,7,6,5,4...
Narrator: Akamaru (In Kiba form) pounces from a nearby tree and pins Chiyo to the ground.
Chiyo: What the f***?!!!
Narrator: Kiba walks out of the forest carrying Tenten. Akamaru cuts a gash into Chiyo’s face.
Kiba: Revive her now or my dog pisses in your face!
Chiyo: And that is threatening how?
Kiba: A nice new wound...
Chiyo: Yes?
Kiba: Plus acid piss equals?
Chiyo: He has acid piss?
Kiba: Oh yeah.
Chiyo: In that case, I’d be happy to revive her.
Kiba: Good choice.
Narrator: Kiba gives Tenten to Chiyo. Chiyo revives Tenten. Chiyo dies.
Tenten: What happend?
Kiba: You di... Um... It doesn’t matter. You’re better now.
Narrator: Tenten stands up, but she immediately falls to a kneel.
Kiba: Are you ok?
Tenten: Yeah. Just a little woozy.
Kiba: You wanna go home?
Tenten: Yeah.
Narrator: Kiba carries Tenten back to the Hidden Leaf Village.

To be continued.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 19, 2012)

Chapter 76

Narrator: Time for Lee vs. Zazan.
Zazan: I am the almigh...
Lee: Don’t care. Summoning: Mickey Mouse!
Narrator: Mickey Mouse appears.
Zazan: Wha...
Mickey Mouse: You’re coming with me, punk!
Narrator: Mickey Mouse pulls Zazan into the Disney dimension. Zazan is tortured for all eternity by creatures created by an anti-semite.
Lee: Summoning: One Direction!
Narrator: One Direction appears.
Lee: Please fight to the death for my amusement.
Narrator: ? of a second passes.
Lee: Not quick enough!!!
Narrator: Lee’s shout causes the members of One Direction to be removed from existence.
Lee: Yep, that's the chapter you waited almost 9 months for.
Narrator (speaking to Lee): Lee, you're not allowed to break the 4th wall.
Lee: I'm Lee.
Narrator (speaking to Lee): So?
Lee: So I can do whatever I want.
Narrator (speaking to Lee): Oh yeah. Carry on then.

To be continued.


----------

